# Getting to know the locals



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

From what I can tell there is about a dozen or so regulars in the Australian chatter area and a few that pop in fairly often. What I thought could be fun would be getting to know you all outside of all the 'makeup talk'. I chat on here almost every day but I don't really know that much about anyone! (expect for who's more in love with lippies and e/s etc)

So I thought'd I'd do a up a bit of a list of questions to answer and we could each copy and past and then add our own answers! You don't have to answer them all and if you have a question you want answered please add it! Only reveal as much as you like or just glaze over.

So I'll start to get the ball rolling.

*First Name:* Robyn (been called rockin for a loooong time)

*Age:* 27

*Occupation:* Boring desk job looking after warranties

*Dream Job:* Working on film sets in anyway

*Shy or Outgoing:* Outgoing most of the time but sometimes shy

*Other Obsession/s:* Shoes! I can't get enough, the higher the better and kitchen appliances, I love to play in the kitchen wearing my pretty shoes

*Favorite Food:* Probably a toss up between Indian and Seafood

*Car I drive:* 99 Holden Astra

*Car I WANT to drive:* BMW

*Favorite singer/band:* Lots to choose but have to be Scissor Sisters

*Favorite Film/s:* Anything by Tim Burton, Steel Magnolias, Some Like it Hot, The Usual Suspects, How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days the list goes on and on!

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My family

*Been overseas and where:* USA a couple of years ago, absolutely loved it!

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Probably a bit cliche but I really want to sky dive. I'm still sure I'd pee myself though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Mens boxer shorts, I still don't know why but they were great to sleep in!

*Celebrity you love:* Kate Hudson, so lovely

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Paris Hilton

NEXT!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

*First Name:* Natalie

*Occupation:* Artist (not the BS kind)

*Shy or Outgoing:* Outgoing 

*Other Obsession/s: *Louis Vuitton handbags, Shoes, Girly clothes (lots of laces and bows lol), Fashion in general and fitness

*Favorite Food:* Sushi and Korean food!

*Car I WANT to drive:* Nothing really.. Had expensive cars before and they just depreciate way too much at the end.  I rather have House I WANT to live now lol.. 

*Favorite Film/s:* Notting Hill, The Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter..

*Been overseas and where:* Korea/USA/Canada/Japan/Malaysia

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Learn to play Sexaphone

*Celebrity you love:* Julia Roberts

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Sharon Osbourne


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 5, 2009)

This looks like a great idea, we all talk so much and I know some of your faces but it would be good to know each other better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First Name:* Mel

*Age:* 22

*Occupation*: Let's just say waitress... okay I work at Hj's, I really hate it though!

*Dream Job: *Makeup Artist

*Shy or Outgoing:* Outgoing, but really shy around new people.

*Other Obsession/s:* Food and sleep haha... No, I don't think I really have any other obsessions, maybe just my cat!

*Favorite Food:* Anything with Chicken and chocolate! OMG and sushi!

*Car I drive:* My legs...

*Car I WANT to drive*: VW beetle in black or Jeep Wrangler Sport 2 door in black

*Favorite singer/band:* Rihanna and Ashlee Simpson ATM (changes often!)

*Favorite Film/s:* Big list here too! The Notebook, Mean Girls, Se7en, Ronin, Zoolander, Troy.... I'll stop!

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My cat and makeup

*Been overseas and where: *Originally a New Zealander, been here for 3 1/2 years!

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Eat a massive cake (must be mudcake haha) whilst wearing my dream wedding dress in bed... sounds really crazy haha. And I don't want to get married... don't ask, weird fantasy...

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* I've never stolen a thing in my life! Truth!

*Celebrity you love:* Christina Aguilera and Hilary Duff

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Tom Cruise and Paris Hilton...

God I sound so pathetic and fat and lazy! I swear I'm not! And really girly too haha... that parts true!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Didn't think you sound pathetic, fat and lazy, Mel!  Hmm mudcake.. yumm
I had VW Beetle in metalic blue and that was the best car I ever had!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 5, 2009)

Shhh ur supposed to tell me VW's suck so I don't get one haha!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

*First Name:* Michelle

*Age:* 22

*Occupation:* I'm a full time Arts/Law student and part time receptionist. I hate it. (Where I work, not being a receptionist). 

*Dream Job:* I don't know what I want to be yet! 

*Shy or Outgoing:* Usually very loud and talkative but sometimes I go quiet!

*Other Obsession/s:* I'm another one for shoes, but due to tight budgets I can only afford my MAC obsession haha.

*Favorite Food:* Hmm I think no matter what diet I am on, I always miss eating pizza. So that must be it!

*Car I drive:* Honda Prelude

*Car I WANT to drive:* I always wanted a prelude and I got one.. so now I don't know LOL. Maybe a porsche or something one day haha.

*Favorite singer/band:* Too many to name.. Mariah Carey is certainly up there.

*Favorite Film/s:* All the Hannibal movies!

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Music.

*Been overseas and where:* Indonesia and Israel

*Celebrity you love:* Angelina Jolie (coz she's just so perfect!)


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 5, 2009)

*First Name:* Tina

*Age:* 24

*Occupation:* Well I just left my accounting job, and I have a trial tomorrow at a wedding retail store where they do wedding coordinating too!

*Dream Job:* Vet or MUA.

*Shy or Outgoing:* Somewhere in the middle.

*Other Obsession/s:* Shoes and clothes.

*Favorite Food:* Chocolate, lollies, pasta, rice.

*Car I drive:* 98 Ford Festiva.

*Car I WANT to drive:* Mitsubishi Evo X

*Favorite singer/band:* Lily Allen at the moment, but I have lots I love!

*Favorite Film/s:* I love chick flicks. My fave is Legally Blonde 2 where she makes animal testing illegal. 

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My hubby, my mum and pets. Sorry that is more than one but I couldn't pick just one.

*Been overseas and where:* Nowhere as yet!

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Make a difference to the lives of animals.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* The only thing I have shoplifted is a Chuppa Chup when I was about 11!

*Celebrity you love:* Scarlett Johanssen.

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Tom Cruise.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

I love the HJ's comment!!!!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_*Favorite Film/s:* All the Hannibal movies!!_


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha Nat.. I'm a bit of a psycho beneath the make up LOL


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

I had to laugh, because only thing I remember about Hannibal movie is the last bit - eating brain..


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

Apparently brain is tasty!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 5, 2009)

Great idea!

*First Name:* Anita

*Age:* 27

*Occupation:* Marketing - Assistant Brand Manager

*Dream Job:* Marketing for a cosmetics brand

*Shy or Outgoing:* Shy around people I don't know well

*Other Obsession/s:* Makeup is the one and only

*Favorite Food:* Donuts

*Car I drive:* Toyota Corolla

*Car I WANT to drive:* Don't care as long as its cost/fuel efficient

*Favorite singer/band:* Couldn't pick

*Favorite Film/s:* The Notebook

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My husband

*Been overseas and where:* Lived in USA & Chile. Currently in NZ, about to move to the UK. Holidays: France, Germany, Australia, Malaysia, China/HK, Argentina, Philippines, Italy, Mexico, Singapore, Cook Islands, UK.

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Eat M&Ms in space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* I once stole a plastic flower from Mitre 10 aged 4. I thought the police were going to come get me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Celebrity you love:* Michael Vartan... mmm

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Michael Jackson creeps me out


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

*First Name:* Jenny

*Age:* 27

*Occupation:* Sales Support Co-ordinator (Accounts Receivable, contracts, etc) and I work at an IT company

*Dream Job:* not sure yet... high level executive... I am currently working on my career path with my boss and steps as to how I'll get there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shy or Outgoing:* Generally outgoing but initially reserved (sometimes)

*Other Obsession/s:* Cooking/Baking

*Favorite Food:* Camembert/Brie yummo!  (especially fried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Car I drive:* 2001 Commodore Sedan or 2000 Commodore Wagon (both white lol)

*Car I WANT to drive:* I wouldnt say no to a Bugatti Veyron, but failing that a Chrysler 300C would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Favorite singer/band:* Evanesence

*Favorite Film/s:* Rose Red by Stephen King (but I also love the Hannibal movies!!)

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My husband

*Been overseas and where:* UAE, UK, Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Switzerland, France

*One thing I want to do before I die:* grow old!

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Caramello Koala lol...

*Celebrity you love:* hmmm.... probably Angelina Jolie

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Paris Hilton!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Haha Nat.. I'm a bit of a psycho beneath the make up LOL_

 
you're in good company then hun!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Mel - you dont happen to work at the HJ's on Port Road @ Beverley do you??

If so that would be soooooo weird... that HJ's is at the end of my street!!!


----------



## tana2210 (Mar 5, 2009)

*First Name:* Tanya

*Age:* 21

*Occupation:* Student and Bunnings activity co-ordinator-- i organise the fun stuff, events i facepaint do balloons dress up its a laugh

*Dream Job:* Policy advisor in the social work area- thats what im studying to be and i can't wait go the politics

*Shy or Outgoing:* shy but at home im loud as

*Other Obsession/s:* atm wedding stuff im getting married next year so everything is wedding wedding wedding

*Favorite Food:* pizza

*Car I drive:* Im on my L's but when I do drive it will be a 1999 ford laser 

*Car I WANT to drive:* a red 67 chevy with cream leather seats (love the classics)

*Favorite singer/band:* Nickelback

*Favorite Film/s:* Resident evil series

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* my partner

*Been overseas and where:* i was born in Wales in the UK, have lived in England Scotland, Hong Kong and have travelled to Singapore, America, Paris, Bali- (my parents were in the RAF)

*One thing I want to do before I die:* own a farm i love animals

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* toothpaste

*Celebrity you love:* Queen Latifah

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Lindsey Lohan closley followed by Paris


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Haha! This is a GREAT idea!!*

*First Name:* Jan-lee - but seriously - all my family actually call me panda :|

*Age:* 33

*Occupation:* Until January I WAS a 2nd year medical student at newcastle, now burnt out after 10 years of study, 7 years of nursing, 2 years of social work and 2 years of med I am currently doing NOTHING - for the first time ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now just a happy mum to my babies for the time being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dream Job:* maybe go back to med next year, maybe not..... wait and see, thinking of going to ambos actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shy or Outgoing:* Definitely shy.... confident, but shy

*Other Obsession/s:* none - makeup is it really

*Favorite Food:* oh Thai for sure!!

*Car I drive:* 99 Holden Commodore, before that commodore, and before that even commodore....LOLOL!!


*Car I WANT to drive:* Beamers are overrated....LOLOL.... honestly I dont really care, I just want another V8 - my very first car was a V8, I grew up in a V8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe.... but they dont run cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Favorite singer/band:* none - I'm a music butterfly 

*Favorite Film/s:* I like psych thillers, any will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like a lot of aussie films - Oyster Farmer was one of the best portrayals of aussie humour I have ever seen and i LOVE this film! One Night The Moon is def my favourite short film though for those of you who watch them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My kids

*Been overseas and where:* Not int yet, but spent some time cruising the whittsundays which was gorgeous! Oh - and I simply adore Melb - no offense to sydneysiders, melbournites are MUCH friendlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it down there!!

*One thing I want to do before I die:* dont really know, travel OS I guess


*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* none, crikey my dad would have skinned me alive if I ever did that :|


*Celebrity you love:* Olivia NJ - she seems so sweet all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Celebrity you can't stand:* Paris Hilton... reminds me of a gutter skank but with $...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_*Car I WANT to drive:* Beamers are overrated....LOLOL...._

 
 I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldn't think of any car that I want to drive before, but if I don't have to pay for it, I don't mind Audi Q7 with all the trimmings and gadgets


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I simply adore Melb - no offense to sydneysiders, melbournites are MUCH friendlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it down there!!.._

 
You are totally right about that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay, I am totally biased!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 5, 2009)

such a fun idea!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Mel - you dont happen to work at the HJ's on Port Road @ Beverley do you??

If so that would be soooooo weird... that HJ's is at the end of my street!!!_

 
Mrs. May, I have a very weird feeling that you live on my brothers street 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and my parents live on the otherside of port road 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First Name:* Billy however this is a nickname that pretty much everyone calls me...unless for my bank or phone company. My real name is emily

*Age:* 21

*Occupation:* Hairdresser although unemployed at the moment

*Dream Job:* Working on film/shoot doing hair and make up

*Shy or Outgoing:* Outgoing 

*Other Obsession/s:* Vintage computer games...i love collecting them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Favorite Food:* Indian

*Car I drive:* I dont drive

*Car I WANT to drive:* If they make a souly electric car I may drive. But genereally im against omitting gases that arnt nesessary... so I walk, ride my bike or catch a bus

*Favorite singer/band:* Evergreen Terrece, Beastie Boys, 

*Favorite Film/s:* Forest Gump, finding nemo, capote, to kill a mockingbird, the motercycle diaries, gatica...lots

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My family and friends

*Been overseas and where:* The states, germany and canada

*One thing I want to do before I die:* backpack across europe

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* ummm... i dont think i have

*Celebrity you love:* marylin munroe, 

*Celebrity you can't stand:* lady gaga


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Mrs. May, I have a very weird feeling that you live on my brothers street 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my parents live on the otherside of port road 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
well m'dear, if you brother says that there has been a house demolished at the end of their street within the last week, then yes, that's me!!

(our house was demolished last week and we are living at my parents place for 6 months).


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 5, 2009)

ohhh...ill have to ask him... he loves building and stuff so he was probably there going 'so what you knocking it down with mate?' 'oh is that a 10 by 4' 'nice drill' and other manly things


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ actually, there are pics on facebook, so check them out and see if you recognise the street! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obviously my name on facebook is Jenny May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha billy thats so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's lovely to meet you all *wave*

Now I have heaps of questions to ask everyone haha.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_*Celebrity you can't stand:* Paris Hilton... reminds me of a gutter skank but with $..._

 





 That is the best description of her I've ever heard!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2009)

My turn!

*First Name:* Bibi*

Age:* 32! Yikes.

*Occupation:* I manage a store during the day but at night I'm a sexy jewel thief. (How else could I pay for all my MAC?)

*Dream Job:* Designer of some sort.

*Shy or Outgoing:* A little of both

*Other Obsession/s:* Old/Tribal Indian jewelery, Zombie movies, all things macabre, Anime/Manga

*Favorite Food:* Indian, Italian, Mexican, Chinese >_< Me like food!!

*Car I drive:* I don't know how to drive

*Car I WANT to drive:* I want to be driven, not drive.

*Favorite singer/band/Dj's:* Nine Inch Nails, A Perfect Circle, Amon Tobin, Umwelt, Alicia Keys, Justice, Danger, Daft Punk, Tabla Beat Science

*Favorite Film/s:* Empire of the Sun, The Ring, Amelie, Howl's Moving Castle (anything by Miyazaki), Ailens, Conan the Barbarian, The Girl on the Bridge, Nikita, The 5th Element, Dark City... lots of other Sci-Fi and Horror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Favorite Tv Shows: *24, 30 Rock, Battlestar Gatactiga, The Office (US version), Lost, Iorn Chef

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Cake, pancakes, ice cream, pizza! Oh and lip balm >_<

*Been overseas and where:* From the USA orginally, United Arab Emirates, Singapore

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Travel the world

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Hmm nothing funny but when I was a kid I stoke Lifesavers candy and then felt so bad I couldn't eat them

*Celebrity you love:* I don't really love alot of celebs but I do like Christian Bale and Jensen Ackles cos they are pretty hot

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Most of them!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2009)

spectrolite, you reminded me I <3 mexican. Since being on my diet I seem to have (probably wisely) forgotten foods I love haha. I also LOVE The 5th Element.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 5, 2009)

*Really a nice idea ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Melb far out numbers Sydney gals though hehehe 

First Name:* Tara*

Age:* 23

*Occupation:* I work in CustomerService/Tech Support in Foreign Exchange - don't ask me about rates though or when the dollar will bounce back! HAHA

*Dream Job:* No idea really...

*Shy or Outgoing:* A little of both, depending on the company and situation

*Other Obsession/s:* shoes, most recently gotten into nail polish, anime, video games, and pole dancing YEOW! 

*Favorite Food:* I LOVE pad thai! HAHAHA. Dark chocolate yum 

*Car I drive:* Honda Civic Breeze

*Car I WANT to drive:* Any Aston Martin as long as it isn't the tainted one that Lara Bingle got her hands on or an Audi R8 in white *_* 

*Favorite singer/band/Dj's:* Mariah Carey, Pitbull, anything funky or rnb/hip hop really

*Favorite Film/s:* Memoirs of a Geisha, Star Wars series (not the new cheese that was churned out recently though) Interview with a Vampire, Labyrinth, all Harry Potter - the newest one is coming out ON MY BIRTHDAY THIS YEAR!! 
*
Favorite Tv Shows: *HOUSE! *swoons for Hugh Laurie, Louis Theroux - he is sooo going to get slapped in the face one day, Ladette to Lady, 

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My boyfriend, chocolate, shampoo...

*Been overseas and where:* Philippines, USA, UK, Paris, HK, 

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Drive an awesome car around an awesome track with skillz!

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Never shoplifted

*Celebrity you love:* Angelina & Victoria Beckham - gotta admit the lady got style. Not much food, but style.

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Paris Hilton ick and most overrated ugly slutty types


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_spectrolite, you reminded me I <3 mexican. Since being on my diet I seem to have (probably wisely) forgotten foods I love haha. I also LOVE The 5th Element. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Omg Mexican food is so goooood! It is so easy to make and the recipes are easy to adapt to suit my vegetarianism. I like making Nacho's especially but I also love tacos and burritos. The combination of sour cream, melted cheese and guacamole is just diabolical. >_<


----------



## Brie (Mar 5, 2009)

*First Name:* Brie-Anne

*Age:* 22

*Occupation:* I work in a convenience store, hopefully not forever.....

*Dream Job:* Makeup or designing

*Shy or Outgoing:* Really depends who I'm around or where i am

*Other Obsession/s:* . I too love the shoes and the clothes....... 
                               Dvd and movies. Sewing


*Favorite Food:* Chinese and Seafood, particularly together

*Car I drive:* Can't drive

*Car I WANT to drive:* ???

*Favorite singer/band:* Hmm hard question, probably The Dead Kennedy's or the Cramps or Brian Setzer or Billy Bragg.......

*Favorite Film/s:* So soo many could never list them all so I'd have to say Horror/Thriller and Old Movies

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My family and pets!

*Been overseas and where:* No where so far, my sister ended up getting married over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*One thing I want to do before I die:  really don't know...

What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have): ?? I don't know/remember to be quite honest.

Celebrity you love: Dita Von Teese, Angelina

Celebrity you can't stand: Natalie Portman and Jessica Alba sorry but they are so boring*


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_at night I'm a sexy jewel thief. (How else could I pay for all my MAC?)_

 
Yeap, this explains.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was reading the last few posts and thinking, I don't remember writing about the favorite TV programs..


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

*First Name:Natalia*

*Age:* 25

*Occupation:Entertainer*

*Dream Job
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rdering pool boys around, while i lap up the rays on my sunlounge lol*

*Shy or Outgoing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




utgoing at work,shy and a recluse on my time off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Other Obsession/s:clothes esp australian and new zealand designers shakuhachi,alice mcall etc.*

*Favorite Food:ice cream,mexican*

*Car I WANT to drive:* Chrysler 3.5l v6 sedan

*Favorite Film/s:The proffesional,Star trek*

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My chihuahua,new fashion,air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Been overseas and whereoland,singapore*

*One thing I want to do before I die
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wn a complete mac collection,have several real estate properties.*

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* a chup a chup(glad to know i;m not the only 1)

*Celebrity you love:* Angelina jolie

*Celebrity you can't stand:sandra bullock i don't know why i just don't like her.*


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*Other Obsession/s:* Old/Tribal Indian jewelery, Zombie movies, all things macabre, Anime/Manga

*Favorite Film/s:* Empire of the Sun, The Ring, Amelie, Howl's Moving Castle (anything by Miyazaki), Ailens, Conan the Barbarian, The Girl on the Bridge, Nikita, The 5th Element, Dark City... lots of other Sci-Fi and Horror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You and my bro in law would get along soooooo well! He's obsessed by zombies and is even using the name zombie in his business. Funny thing too, his daughter (my niece) is named Amelie and the tattoo he designing for me is Anime/Manga style.... oooohhhh very 6 degrees if Kevin Bacon!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Mel - you dont happen to work at the HJ's on Port Road @ Beverley do you??

If so that would be soooooo weird... that HJ's is at the end of my street!!!_

 
Nah I work at Sefton Park, I did go there once for a "best of the best" competition though...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay.. this must be Adelaide thing.. What is HJ?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Okay.. this must be Adelaide thing.. What is HJ?_

 

Hungry Jacks


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_Hungry Jacks_

 
LMAO!!  Doh..  Obviously I am from states and I only know it as Burger King


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

my parents live in adelaide,i'm always to lazy to visit


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_my parents live in adelaide,i'm always to lazy to visit_

 
Now you should make more effort to visit them.. And stop by at Media Makeup for MUFE


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Now you should make more effort to visit them.. And stop by at Media Makeup for MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
that would be 1 reason lol.u think melbourne would have it since it is the bigger city.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Repunzel* 

 
_that would be 1 reason lol.u think melbourne would have it since it is the bigger city._

 
MUFE used to be at David Jones Burke st years ago!  I think Media Makeup imports their stuff from Singapore, not France, which explains why they are not under MUFE stockist list.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 6, 2009)

*First Name:* Hannah*

Age:* 20

*Occupation:* I work at after school care!!

*Dream Job:* Beauty Editor for Vogue (we can all dream...)

*Shy or Outgoing:* I can be shy when I first meet people or in big group situations where I dont know everyone but around people I know im loud and opinionated! haha

*Other Obsession/s:* Nikes! and chewing on ice cubes

*Favorite Food:* I love seafood!! and creamy pastas! and soups of all varieties

*Car I drive:* Golf TDI

*Car I WANT to drive:* A black jeep wrangler

*Favorite singer/band/Dj's:* Bright Eyes, Guns n' Roses, Amy Winehouse, Adele, Billie Holiday, Joe Strummer, Bob Marley

*Favorite Film/s:* The Notebook, Drop Dead Fred, Eagle vs. Shark

*Favorite Tv Shows: *Flight of the Conchords, Skins, Lost, Oz, Entourage, Outrageous Fortune

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My family/friends/boyfriend

*Been overseas and where:* USA, UK, France, Fiji, Vanuatu, used to live in NZ, Hawaii, Scotland, Raratonga, Peru, Argentina, Bolivia

*One thing I want to do before I die:* This might sound silly for someone my age but id love to have children before I die.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Never shoplifted either! Im too paranoid!

*Celebrity you love:* Agynes Deyn and Megan Fox! HOT

*Celebrity you can't stand:* DAvid Letterman, get him off TV hes not even funny and ruins my insomnia! Also they lady that presents Funniest Home Videos Australia, I dont know her name but she is way too happy for no good reason, I think she is on drugs and thus is a bad influence, she also ruins a perfectly good show.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_*One thing I want to do before I die:* This might sound silly for someone my age but id love to have children before I die.
_

 
See now I wanted to say that but I'm currently being hassled by all & sundry about when we're going to have kids that I didnt say that!

Hell... my mother in law even hassled me via facebook status updates about grandkids!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_they lady that presents Funniest Home Videos Australia, I dont know her name but she is way too happy for no good reason, I think she is on drugs and thus is a bad influence, she also ruins a perfectly good show._

 








Yeah, she is on a happy drug!!  She is on some garden show, too, right? I think she is cute


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_See now I wanted to say that but I'm currently being hassled by all & sundry about when we're going to have kids that I didnt say that!

Hell... my mother in law even hassled me via facebook status updates about grandkids!_

 
It is not like your bio clock is tickin or anything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus you are back-to-the-raftersing now.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ that's right!  There is no way in hell that I'm gonna get preggers while I'm living at my parents house!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ But then if you have a baby now, you get the free child-minding service


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ I'm gonna get that regardless as my mother in law has already organised to take at least 1 day off a week to look after her grandkids when they finally arrive...

Besides both my parents work full time so no babysitting services there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although it would piss off my sister (who is in the bedroom next to me) lol...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Is your sister there as well?  Wow, it must be fun living with everyone!
Your mother in law is way past just 'hint, hint' stage, Jen.. 

By the way.. I broke my 2nd cardio machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really, I am not THAT heavy.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep my sister (aka the princess) has moved back home as well...

I think your cardio machines break from overuse Nat! They see you and say "No! I cant do it anymore! I'm tired!"


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't know you have a sister!  Thought you were an only child somehow.
She sounds fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love to hear more about her lol..

Haha.. Hubby said the same thing. It is not the machine's fault but the user's. I disagree..  I am trying to break it, so that I will have to go and buy the second-hand commercial unit.  Never again buying another machine from Rebel.. I don't think their machines are meant to be used everyday lol.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 6, 2009)

*First Name:* Cassandra (Everyone calls me Cassie though)*

Age:* 18

*Occupation:* I work in a office on weekends, but i am looking for a fulltime job.

*Dream Job:* Being rich for nothing. That counts as a job doesnt it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shy or Outgoing:* Both. Get me around people at my work (who are all at least 12 years older then me) and im shy. Get me around my mates, and im the loudest person ever.

*Other Obsession/s:* Craft activities (this week it was headbands), recently gym

*Favorite Food:* Quesadillas (mum lived 1 hour from the border of mexico for a few years) and Chicken and Avacado Sandwiches.

*Car I drive:* Daewoo Lanos

*Car I WANT to drive:* BMW Convertable

*Favorite singer/band/Dj's:* Too many to name. I am currrently into Katy Perry

*Favorite Film/s:* Again too many to name. Love moulin rogue

*Favorite Tv Shows: *Rove, How i met your mother

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Mac

*Been overseas and where:* Havent been overseas

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Go to France and England

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* I'd feel to guilty if i did

*Celebrity you love:* Rob Pattinson, Katy Perry

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Wayyyyy toooo mannyyy to name! Right now Kristen Stewart is. So ungrateful!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to update my 'Celebrity you can't stand' - Rhianna.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

I dont think there is any worse celebrity on this planet than Paris - how did Rhianna rate so highly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Rhianna annoys me now. Can't believe she has reconciled with her boyfriend after he beat the crap out of her!


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Rhianna annoys me now. Can't believe she has reconciled with her boyfriend after he beat the crap out of her!_

 





 thats horrible!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh you are such a multi-task person, Billy!  Surfing Specktra, while watching Gilmore Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am watching 'Along came spider', while hopping mad (form of cardio) and checking Specktra at the same time.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I think right now everyone is a little miffed at Rihanna for letting women of the world down - esp those who have suffered/are suffering DV. It's like saying its Ok. Personally, I think its unbelievable given the details of the attack. I can understand a person can be talked into forgiving a slap in the face in the heat of an arguement...but biting, hitting your head into a car window...girl has issues. 

She is only human after all - lets just hope it really doesn't happen again to her.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I agree darkorchid!  I read an article, which said she was punched in the face as well.  She has issues and he has bigger issues!  I don't know how anyone could punch a woman/child/pet.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 6, 2009)

ohh okay... now it's myy turn to 'introduce myyself' (i dont even know why i think it's necessary to put quotes..)

First Name: Adelia (but none of myy friends call me that... that's only for teachers and new classmates... everyone knows me by 'Dea' - yea, you can now all practice how to pronounce it the right way)

Age: 18

Occupation: First year uni student

Dream Job: Singer... myy all-time dream.. but i don't even know how to start... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shy or Outgoing: Outgoing most of the time, but most likely to be shy if surrounded by strangers

Other Obsession/s: Bags and Singing.... can't get enough of bags and i just can't pass a minute without singing.. and it's torturing me now that i'm having a sore throat and i lost my voice... >.<

Favorite Food: Indonesian and Chinese food

Car I drive: it's actually my brother's - Honda Euro

Car I WANT to drive: Mini Cooper with either Purple + Gray paint or Hot Pink + Lime Green paint

Favorite singer/band: Christina Aguilera, Beyonce Knowles, Leona Lewis, Il Divo and some random Indonesian singers (classic i know...)

Favorite Film/s: too manyy...... but if i have to...
- The Patriot (Mel Gibson)
- Man in The Iron Mask (Leonardo DiCaprio
- Finding Nemo
- Step Mom (Julia Roberts & Susan Sarandon)
- Meet Joe Black (Brad Pitt & Anthony Hopkins)
- Harry Potter (i just checked imdb and i can't wait for the 6th movie - the half blood prince is coming on july 16th.... what???)
and some random teens movie like She's The Man

Favorite TV Shows : Gossip Girl, The OC, American Idol, Smallville

The one thing I couldn't live without: My family and music

Been overseas and where: all around US + Canada, all around Europe (except Eastern Europe), South Africa, some parts in Asia (Japan, China, Korea etc.) - it all happened when i was 10-17 years old.. so i can't rly remember much..

One thing I want to do before I die: Have a family + children and walk on the red carpet of Grammy Awards and bring at least 7 awards home

Celebrity you love: Patrick Dempsey, Robert Downey Jr. (i know... myy taste is kinda... 'old' ), Sandra Bullock (she's just natural), Daneel Harriss

Celebrity you can't stand: Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian (too bad cause i really like her makeup)


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 8, 2009)

*im going to do this too, even though i am a kiwi (i lurk more than post)*
*First Name:* Sally

*Age:* 20

*Occupation:* radiography student

*Dream Job:* mammographer

*Shy or Outgoing:* shy on specktra (can be intimidating on here), but usually outgoing

*Other Obsession/s:* modified japanese cars

*Favorite Food:* my bf's nachos!

*Car I drive:* 94 Nissan silvia KS

*Car I WANT to drive: *Nissan R34 GTR

*Favorite singer/band:* Amy winehouse

*Favorite Film/s:* 40 year old virgin, moulin rouge, anchorman,

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* all those close to me

*Been overseas and where:* nope - unless you count my mum and dad going to the US and Mexico when they were pregnant with me! 

*One thing I want to do before I die:* drift on a proper car race track

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* ive never shoplifted

*Celebrity you love:* Dita von Teese/Victoria Beckham

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Paris Hilton/Lindsay Lohan


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_shy on specktra (can be intimidating on here), but usually outgoing_

 
 Whhhhhhhhy?  Everyone here is so nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love coming here, because my addiction is accepted 'normal' here. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 
_*Been overseas and where:* nope - unless you count my mum and dad going to the US and Mexico when they were pregnant with me!_

 





How about makeup related question? Sorry rockin for taking your thread over, but I would love to find more about everyone and their cosmetics.  I am going to make this hard though - please list top _ONE_ item only, so think very carefully!  No more of, sorry I had to list 10, because I couldn't choose one lol.. So just imagine if you had to take one item to a deserted island, then you would take;

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Cremewash
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Juice Beauty Anti Blemish Serum
*Favorite SPF product:* Diorsnow SPF50+
*Favorite Foundation :* MUFE Velvet Mat +
*Favorite finishing powder :* Inglot Transluscent Loose Powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* Threesome MES
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Beautiful Iris
*Favorite blue shadow:* Freshwater 
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Steamy
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Henna
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Nylon 
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Softwash Grey
*Favorite blush:* Nars Orgasm
*Favorite Brow product:* Spiked Brow Pencil
*Favorite Mascara:* Dazzle Lash
*Favorite Lipstick:* Please Me
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Shine Manish
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Make Up For Ever
*Favorite MAC collection:* Red She Said
*Favorite brush:* MAC #239


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 8, 2009)

great idea sambibabe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Favorite MAC skincare product:cleanse off oil*
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:Guinot lotion hydra purete (toner)*
*Favorite SPF product:* dermalogica total eye care
*Favorite Foundation :mac* studio fix fluid spf 15
*Favorite finishing powder :* MUFE high definition powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* don't have a fav the ones i have i don't really like.
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* cassette mac from heatherette.(ysl made the most perfect 1 but don't make it anymore)
*Favorite blue shadow:* mutiny
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* teal pigment
*Favorite neutral shadow:* wedge
*Favorite highlight shadow:* brule
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):gold mode*
*Favorite blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




etticoat msf*
*Favorite Brow product
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mega e/s*
*Favorite Mascara:* model co(name rubbed off)there is a ysl 1 thats better but can't remember the name(they changed the formula so many times.)sometimes the best othertimes not so good so i gave up.
*Favorite Lipstick:* Angel
*Favorite Lipgloss: clinique full potential lips in sugar plump*
*Favorite non MAC brand:* ysl
*Favorite MAC collection:* cult of cherry
*Favorite brush:* MAC #187


----------



## lara (Mar 8, 2009)

*Favourite MAC skincare product:* Studio Moisture Cream.
*Favourite non MAC skincare product:* Korres Wild Rose Vit C serum.
*Favourite SPF product:* Kit SPF30+
*Favourite Foundation:* Prescriptives Virtual Skin
*Favourite finishing powder:* Scott Barnes translucent loose powder (now sadly non-existent due to the company folding)
*Favourite pink shadow:* Swish
*Favourite purple/plum shadow:* Top Hat
*Favourite blue shadow:* NARS China Blue
*Favourite green/teal shadow:* Steamy
*Favourite neutral shadow:* Satin Taupe
*Favourite highlight shadow:* Too Faced Nude Scene
*Favourite pigment: *Your Ladyship
*Favourite blush:* NARS Desire
*Favourite Brow product:* Stud pencil
*Favourite Mascara:* Too Faced Lash Injection
*Favourite Lipstick:* 3N
*Favourite Lipgloss:* Lychee Luxe
*Favourite non MAC brand: *NARS
*Favourite MAC collection:* Culture Bloom
*Favourite brush:* 242 shader


----------



## anita22 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nzsallyb* 

 
_*im going to do this too, even though i am a kiwi *_

 
No worries, you have company!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Mar 8, 2009)

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Fix +?
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Lush Sweet Japanese Girl
*Favorite SPF product:* Select Spf
*Favorite Foundation :* Only Tried Select from mac, but drugstore Maybelline Dream Mouse Matte
*Favorite finishing powder :* Revlon Set Powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* Expensive Pink
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Creme De Violet
*Favorite blue shadow:* Freshwater 
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Steamy
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Tempting
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Brule
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Cocomotion
*Favorite blush:* Ohh! Toughie..... Really starting to like Nars Orgasim
*Favorite Brow product:* Modelista Brows Palette thingy
*Favorite Mascara:* Lorel Telescopic
*Favorite Lipstick:* Bombshell
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Icescape, but Striptease by nars is growing on me
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Nars
*Favorite MAC collection:* Hello Kitty!
*Favorite brush:* MAC #217


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_*Favourite finishing powder:* Scott Barnes translucent loose powder (now sadly non-existent due to the company folding)_

 
 Really? Damn!  I saw many good reviews about Scott Barnes products, especially Illuminating Spray


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 8, 2009)

Favourite MAC skincare product: Microfine Refinisher
Favourite non MAC skincare product: Hope In a Jar Moisturiser
Favourite SPF product: To be honest I am probably the least worried about SPF. I rarely am in direct sunlight for very long because I have this freaky medical condition where if I get overheated instead of my body trying to cool itself down it just shuts down completley and I faint. WICKED!
Favourite Foundation: MAC Studio Fix Fluid
Favourite finishing powder: MAC Invisible Set Powder
Favourite pink shadow: Pink Freeze
Favourite purple/plum shadow: Sketch
Favourite blue shadow: Deep Truth 
Favourite green/teal shadow: Mink and Sable
Favourite neutral shadow: Ricepaper
Favourite highlight shadow: Solar White
Favourite pigment: Blondes Gold
Favourite blush: NARS Luster
Favourite Brow product: Brown Duo thing in Auburn/Malt
Favourite Mascara: Diorshow Iconic OR Lancome Virtuosse (depends what I want)
Favourite Lipstick: Shy Girl 
Favourite Lipgloss: Bare Necessity Dazzleglass or Love Nectar l/g
Favourite non MAC brand: NARS
Favourite MAC collection: Even though I didnt pay it much attention at the time probably Cult Of Cherry because I use those quads SO much!
Favourite brush: 222 for eyes 187 for face.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 8, 2009)

^^Oooo great idea Sambibabe!! >_<

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* L'Occitane Immortelle Very Precious Cream
*Favorite SPF product:* Prep + Prime Face Protect Spf 50
*Favorite Foundation :* At the moment it's MAC Mineralize Loose Powder
*Favorite finishing powder :* Mac Blot
*Favorite pink shadow:* Too Faced "Mess in a Dress"
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Beautiful Iris
*Favorite blue shadow:* Blue Storm
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Gulf Stream
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Henna
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Creme Royale or Femme Fi!
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Entremauve
*Favorite blush:* Mac Gleeful
*Favorite Brow product:* Mac Stud Brow Pencil
*Favorite Mascara:* Max Factor Masterpiece Max
*Favorite Lipstick:* Immodest Mattene
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Sugar Trance
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Too Faced
*Favorite MAC collection:* Cult of Cherry
*Favorite brush:* MAC #224


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 8, 2009)

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Cleanse off oil
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Inglot skin primer
*Favorite SPF product:* N/A
*Favorite Foundation :* MUFE Velvet Mat +
*Favorite finishing powder :* MUFE HD Powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* Stars n Rockets
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Mancatcher
*Favorite blue shadow:* Tilt
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Parrot
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Cosmic
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Phloof! 
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Your Ladyship
*Favorite blush:* Stark Naked
*Favorite Brow product:* Soft Maple/Charcoal brow powder
*Favorite Mascara:* Cover Girl Volume Exact
*Favorite Lipstick:* Rapturous mattene
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Lovechild l/g (I wore this on my wedding day)
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Make Up For Ever
*Favorite MAC collection:* Cult of Cherry
*Favorite brush:* MAC #239


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* VAE
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Shiseido - pretty much all of it, especially their eye care
*Favorite SPF product:* Shiseido Dual Balancing Foundation
*Favorite Foundation :* as above
*Favorite finishing powder :* Shiseido in Soft Rose
*Favorite pink shadow:* Wintersky
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Casette from Heatherette Trio
*Favorite blue shadow:* Wait Til Dark
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Teal pigment
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Satin Taupe
*Favorite highlight shadow: *Next To Nothing
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Green
*Favorite blush:* Nars Oasis
*Favorite Brow product:* Some random pencil I got at BIG W - nice pale taupy brown
*Favorite Mascara:* Lancome Definicils
*Favorite Lipstick:* oh god, this keeps changing.... probably right now Lavender Whip
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Dazzleglass - all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Favorite non MAC brand:* NARS
*Favorite MAC collection:* Barbie
*Favorite brush:* MAC #239


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 8, 2009)

Rah... I leave you guys for a week and there's all these new threads! Awesome threads tho! I need to catch up.

Here's the specs, peeps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First Name:* Ali (or Alessandra)

*Age:* 27

*Occupation:* Human Resources Consultant

*Dream Job:* Animator, or Makeup Artist (both part time. lol)

*Shy or Outgoing:* Shy in general methinks.

*Other Obsession/s: *Oroton neckerchiefs (actually anything Oroton), reading in the bath.

*Favorite Food: *Pad Thai.

*Car I drive:* Silver Hyundai (No Gutz) Getz

*Car I WANT to drive: *Mini Cooper S (Blue with White Racing Stripes)

*Favorite singer/band:* Too many... TOOL, Rage Against the Machine, MGMT, Beatles, The Doors, Aretha Franklin, Sharon Jones & the Dapp Kings, Lily Allen, Ben Folds Five, The Killers... heeeaps.

*Favorite Film/s:* Zoolander, Four Weddings and a Funeral.

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Alex. (husband, yeah we have the same name) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Been overseas and where:* Malaysia, USA, England, France, Italy, Switzerland, Holland, Germany, Austria, Thailand, Belgium.

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Go back to the Lourve and spend 2 days there.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Never shoplifted. 

*Celebrity you love:* Audrey Hepburn, Cate Blanchett (classy ladies)

*Celebrity you can't stand: *Paris Hilton; she's a skank.

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Microfine exfoliant - freakin awesome.
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Jurlique jurlique jurlique! All my other skincare is Jurlique!
*Favorite SPF product:* MAC Mineralise Satin Foundation
*Favorite Foundation :* as above
*Favorite finishing powder : *Only got one! lol. MAC Light Translucent Powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* Er.. don't have many of those! Pink _doesn't _suit me!
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Pinked Mauve piggy
*Favorite blue shadow: *Blue Steel piggy - so versatile
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Waiting for Parrot e/s to come in the post! Teal piggy is good tho.
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Satin Taupe.
*Favorite highlight shadow: *Shroom or Retrospeck.
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Rah... um. Gold Dusk!
*Favorite blush:* Stark Naked, but if I could pick an MSF I'd say Redhead. 
*Favorite Brow product:* Lancome Bro Duo.
*Favorite Mascara: *DIOR SHOW - Hands down!!! 
*Favorite Lipstick:* Erm... Red She Said.
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Not a lipgloss fan, but Strawberry Fizz (Victoria Secret Beauty Rush) is very versatile and not sticky.
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Dior. Especially their lippys and lipglosses.
*Favorite MAC collection:* Haven't been around long enough to pick.. BBR was good tho.
*Favorite brush:* MAC #217


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 9, 2009)

How did I miss this thread!


*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Cleanse Off Oil.
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Dermalogica Ultra Calming Cleanser. 
*Favorite SPF product: *Dermalogica SPF 20 Oil Free Matt Block
*Favorite Foundation :* GA second skin face fabric.
*Favorite finishing powder :* Don't need to use them with my GA foundation.
*Favorite pink shadow:* Whilst I dislike pink e/s - Sunset B or Sweet Lust would have to be my picks.
*Favorite purple/plum shadow: *Parfait Amour.
*Favorite blue shadow: *Freshwater.
*Favorite green/teal shadow: *Shimmermoss and Juxt.
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Satin Taupe and Woodwinked.
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Shroom or Dazzlelight.
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Violet.
*Favorite blush:* Don't wear blush - my cheeks are rosey enough!
*Favorite Brow product:* Eye Brows - Stud
*Favorite Mascara: *Either Pro Lash or Almay Colour i-intense (only two I'm not allergic to!).
*Favorite Lipstick: *Creme D'Nude
*Favorite Lipgloss: *Nyphette or Prrr
*Favorite non MAC brand: *N/A.
*Favorite MAC collection:* Cool Heat.
*Favorite brush:* 239 .


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 9, 2009)

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Fix+, but if VAE was perm it would def be it!

*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* anything from Shiseido's pureness line

*Favorite SPF product: *Shiseido sunscreen (the liquid one in an oval bottle)

*Favorite Foundation :* Studio sculpt!

*Favorite finishing powder :* MAC MSFN

*Favrite pink shadow:* swish

*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* illegal cargo

*Favorite blue shadow:* climate blue

*Favorite green/teal shadow:* parrot

*Favorite neutral shadow:* magnetic fields

*Favorite highlight shadow: *Shroom or Femme fi

*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!): *pink pearl

*Favorite blush:* tippy!

*Favorite Brow product:* MAC brow pencil in lingering

*Favorite Mascara: *plushlash

*Favorite Lipstick:* 3N

*Favorite Lipgloss:* viva glam VI SE

*Fav non MAC brand:* chanel/shiseido

*Favorite MAC collection:* too many, but smoke signals, dame edna, hello kitty and neo sci fi really stood out

*Favorite brush:* MAC 188


----------



## anita22 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Fix+
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid
*Favorite SPF product:* MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF15
*Favorite Foundation :* Studio Fix Fluid
*Favorite finishing powder :* Blot
*Favorite pink shadow:* Expensive Pink
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Parfair Amour (wearing it today)
*Favorite blue shadow:* Plumage
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Steamy
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Time & Space or Romp
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Vanilla
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Vanilla
*Favorite blush:* Pink Swoon
*Favorite Brow product:* Billion Dollar Brows brow gel
*Favorite Mascara:* Diorshow
*Favorite Lipstick:* MAC Freckletone
*Favorite Lipgloss:* MAC Viva Glam VI SE (sooo excited a lipstick version is coming!!)
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Bobbi Brown
*Favorite MAC collection:* N Collection
*Favorite brush:* MAC #217


----------



## Edie (Mar 9, 2009)

I have just started looking at the Australia forum. Shame on me I say! 

First Name: Edie. Will leave it at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Age: 24

Occupation: Look after theatre actors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha

Dream Job: Writer of any kind. 

Shy or Outgoing: With people I don't know> REALLY shy. People I know> REALLY outgoing. haha. 

Other Obsession/s: Books, Books and books. 

Favorite Food: Spinach....gaaaahhh....anything spinach. haha

Car I drive: Echo...in need of an upgrade! Pronto

Car I WANT to drive: Aston Martin. Or a hummer would be cool.

Favorite singer/band: Lifehouse

Favorite Film/s: The Crow. Ace Ventura. Ummm plenty.

The one thing I couldn't live without: My family < thats a good one but have to be pathetic and say my ipod. haha

Been overseas and where: US, HK, Malaysia, Singapore, Fiji, next on ym list, Europe.


One thing I want to do before I die: Go to Europe. 

What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have): Don't know if this considers me as being boring but I have never stole anything in my entire life. And when the beepers to a Myer went off for the first time for me (was Grace Bros Back then) I cried...hahaha...not streaming tears but welling. I pulled everything out of my bag and the guy was like "ah, it wasn't you that set it off". I was humiliated. Good times.  

Celebrity you love: I'd love some alone time with Jensen Ackles or Jermey Renner...haha...and I have a major girl-crush on Megan Fox..hmm..but otherwise it would be Jim Carrey. I find him endearing and funny. 

Celebrity you can't stand: Lindsay Lohan. Ugh


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm certainly not knew to Mac or really to Specktra, but I've only recently discovered the Aus side of Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First Name:* Stef (Short for Stefanie, but that's only when I've gotten myself in trouble!)*

Age:* 24

*Occupation:* I work in Human Resources currently in the retail industry working on mostly training and recruitment.

*Dream Job:* Beauty writing and training, it would combine my studies and passion!

*Shy or Outgoing:* I'm reserved by nature but I'm still reasonably extroverted, I enjoy being around people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Other Obsession/s:* Shoes (omg do i have a shoe fetish!) Fashion in general, literature, food & wine, video games (spot the odd one out haha)

*Favorite Food:* Cupcakes...they're a whole food group IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Car I drive:* Toyota Echo - teeny tiny but it gets me around

*Car I WANT to drive:* Lotus Elise or BMW z4 coupe

*Favorite singer/band/Dj's:* Placebo & Presets

*Favorite Film/s:* Crash, Interview with the Vampire, The Virgin Suicides, Butterfly Effect

*Favorite Tv Shows: *Chuck, CSI, Law & Order (all of them!) SATC, How I met Your Mother

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My boy and mascara - I know it's wrong that I love them equally haha

*Been overseas and where:* I've been to Hawaii

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Get a book published

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* I steal small change for coffee from my boy but that's about it lol

*Celebrity you love:* Dita Von Teese - my idol!!

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Hmm so many... Lindsey Lohan, Pari Hilton, Jennifer Annistion the list goes on...


and onto the makeup questions...

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Charged Water - if that counts?
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Biotherm Nutrisource range
*Favorite SPF product:* Clinique City Block SPF30+
*Favorite Foundation :* Meow Pampurred Puss foundation
*Favorite finishing powder :* Mac Blot
*Favorite pink shadow:* Mac Girlie
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Mac Illegal Cargo
*Favorite blue shadow:* Mac Greystone (this looks blue on me)
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Mac Shimmermoss
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Mac Jete
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Mac Shroom
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Mac Shimmertime
*Favorite blush:* Mac mineralise Blush in Dainty
*Favorite Brow product:* Ardel Brow Gel in brown
*Favorite Mascara:* Diorshow Blackout
*Favorite Lipstick:* Mac Strawberry Blonde
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Chanel Party Red aqualumiere gloss
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Nars
*Favorite MAC collection:* Lingerie
*Favorite brush:* MAC #217


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_ 
Favorite Food: Spinach....gaaaahhh....anything spinach. haha_

 
Edie = Popeye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_*Car I WANT to drive: Lotus Elise or BMW z4 coupe
*_*
*
*
*
*
**

 Are you sure about Lotus Elise?  The seats are placed directly on the floor, so you need to be right height and flexible enough to get in and out of the car.  It is extremely noisy too, so you can forget about listening to music or talking to someone.  It is not a comfortable car, but I had no problem falling asleep in there.*


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ Are you sure about Lotus Elise?  The seats are placed directly on the floor, so you need to be right height and flexible enough to get in and out of the car.  It is extremely noisy too, so you can forget about listening to music or talking to someone.  It is not a comfortable car, but I had no problem falling asleep in there._

 
Well I can't say that my car now would be the most comfortable either, it's tiny and makes an awful whiny sound as soon as you go above 90...plus it chugs. I just want something little and fast! (little because I am crap at parking haha)


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't park either..  I am seriously thinking about getting VW, that comes with automatic parking feature.  

The Lotus Elise we had didn't have the steering control, so it was hard to park.  Plus if you drive it, every little V8, V6, WRX and imported cars want to drag you and it is tiring


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I can't park either..  I am seriously thinking about getting VW, that comes with automatic parking feature.  

The Lotus Elise we had didn't have the steering control, so it was hard to park.  Plus if you drive it, every little V8, V6, WRX and imported cars want to drag you and it is tiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Automatic parking you say... *runs off to investigate*

LOL so true about the dragging. My man is determined to get a Viper at some stage so you could imagine how silly those two cars would look next to one another...the Viper would eat the Lotus haha


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ our Managing Director keeps driving his wife's car into work... a brand new red Lotus Elise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He bought it for her as her 50th birthday present as a surprise.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow!! I don't think I'd want to drive a car like that when I am 50 though.. I would want something more easy and comfy to drive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hotpinkheels, Elise will kick Viper's ass anytime at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It really corners like it is on rail


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Wow!! I don't think I'd want to drive a car like that when I am 50 though.. I would want something more easy and comfy to drive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They have the BMW M5 for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe they also have a small people mover kind of car, and are looking something along the lines of a Mazda CX9 to replace this in the near future...


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 10, 2009)

We are getting more practical with cars as we get older.. We traded in Lotus Elise for VW people mover and it is only two of us sitting in the car everyday.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh an awesome idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First Name:* Chloe

*Age:* 21

*Occupation:* I have the very important job of keeping my bed warm lol. I'm currently unemployed

*Dream Job:* Would have no idea at all lol

*Shy or Outgoing:* Very shy.... Overly shy

*Other Obsession/s:* Online shopping/browsing, video games, sleeping, weight training (which one of these is not like the other lol)

*Favorite Food: *CHOCOLATE

*Car I drive:* I walk and ride my bike

*Car I WANT to drive:* I don't really want a car, they just suck up all my MAC money lol

*Favorite singer/band:* Staind

*Favorite Film/s:* I love thrillers and movies that make you think like the life of david gale

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* There is definitely more than one

*Been overseas and where:* Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*One thing I want to do before I die:* Travel and have a family. I totally feel my bio clock ticking lol I'm a science student and just know too much about genetics and genetic diseases.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Hmmmm i really don't recall ever shoplifting

*Celebrity you love:* Cate Blanchett 

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Most, pretty much any rapper or people who are famous for being famous.

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* I haven't really used any MAC skincare products
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* I love the body shop stuff and vaseline moisturisers.
*Favorite SPF product:* I haven't found one I really like
*Favorite Foundation :* Still looking for one that actually suits me, I'm quite pale and my skintone doesn't suit either NC or NW.
*Favorite finishing powder :* Mac select loose powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* don't have one
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* MAC Nocturnelle e/s
*Favorite blue shadow:* MAC cool heat e/s
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* MAC Eyepopping e/s
*Favorite neutral shadow:* MAC jest
*Favorite highlight shadow:* MAC mylar e/s
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* MAC mutiny
*Favorite blush:* Nars Orgasm
*Favorite Brow product:* -
*Favorite Mascara:* Currently that Great lash mascara
*Favorite Lipstick:* MAC bare slimshine
*Favorite Lipgloss:* -
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Nars/Too Faced/Urban Decay
*Favorite MAC collection:* C-shock
*Favorite brush:* MAC #222


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh this thread is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First Name:* Alicia - but most people call me Ali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Age:* 21
*Occupation:* I work at the Dior counter in David Jones I work at the Bobbi Brown counter in Myer Perth

*Dream Job:* Marketing Manager or Brand Manager for M.A.C Cosmetics (or maybe something that promotes vegetarianism/animal welfare)
*Shy or Outgoing:* I used to be really shy, now Im only kinda shy 
*Other Obsession/s:* Shoes!!! And fashion in general, particularly fashion magazines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohh there is nothing like opening up a brand new one!
*Favorite Food:* Mexican 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YUMMY, I also have a horrible addiction to pasta
*Car I drive:* Toyota Yaris
*Car I WANT to drive:* I LOVE the car I drive, maybe if it could be actually mine (I share with my mum currently) and if it was a hybrid it would be perfect!
*Favorite singer/band/Dj's:* Gwen Stefani and No Doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woo. Although lately I really love Lady Gaga and The Presets
*Favorite Film/s:* Sex and the City, Alfie, Fight Club, Closer, Ocean's Eleven

*Favorite TV Shows: *SATC, How I Met Your Mother, The Hills, Gossip Girl, Seinfeld

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My lovely kitty Simba <3
*Been overseas and where:* I've been to Bali and Fiji
*One thing I want to do before I die:* Speak fluent French, and travel the world!
*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* When I was really little (like still in a pram) I took a chocolate bar from the shops and my Mum didnt notice. Didn't get to eat it though, she took it back! lol
*Celebrity you love:* Gwen Stefani (as above! lol)
*Celebrity you can't stand:* Angelina Jolie (she seems like such a b!tch!)


*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Fix+
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* The Aesop range! (specifically the Oil Free serum)
*Favorite SPF product:* umm, Im still looking for a good one!
*Favorite Foundation :* NARS Balanced Foundation MAC Studio Sculpt
*Favorite finishing powder :* MAC MSFN Lightful Compact
*Favorite pink shadow:* Swish
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Shadowy Lady
*Favorite blue shadow:* Climate Blue
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Humid
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Omega
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Lightscapade MSF (lol not an e/s but whatever!)
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* hmmm, Milk?
*Favorite blush:* NARS Deep Throat
*Favorite Brow product:* Omega e/s Clear Brow Set
*Favorite Mascara:* MAC Zoomlash Dazzlelash
*Favorite Lipstick:* MAC Politely Pink
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Nymphette
*Favorite non MAC brand:* NARS/Aesop
*Favorite MAC collection:* Barbie for MAC!
*Favorite brush:* MAC #222


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_*Occupation:* I work at the Dior counter in David Jones_

 
 Holy shit!  I love Dior!  Don't care much about their quints, but I have a thing with Dior lippies.


----------



## rockin26 (Apr 15, 2009)

Love Dior Show mascara!!!!! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 16, 2009)

*First Name:* Megan

*Age:* 22

*Occupation:* I'm a student at the moment but have a trial at a makeup & skincare store in a few days, so fingers crossed!

*Dream Job:* Singer/Songwriter/Musician (with damn good makeup, lol)
Before that becomes my "day job" I want to work with makeup as I love being creative and helping people feel good about themselves while I'm at it!

*Shy or Outgoing:* Usually _very_ shy, but I am starting to come out of my shell

*Other Obsession/s: *Music, bellydancing, tarot, clothes, boots, perfume, reading

*Favorite Food: *Too many to choose from!

*Car I drive:* Don't drive. (I bought a guitar instead of a car, lol)

*Car I WANT to drive: *Something old with fins. Either that or the van from School of Rock.

*Favorite singer/band:* There are SO many. Metallica, Alice Cooper, Judas Priest, Emperor, Kate Bush, The Beatles, Megadeth... (and many more)

*Favorite Film/s:* Little Miss Sunshine and School of Rock. They make me feel warm and fuzzy inside.

*Favorite TV show/s:* Medium, LA Ink, Sex and the City, NCIS, Bones, Boston Legal, Scrubs, Criminal Minds, Futurama, old Simpsons (the new one's aren't funny), the Simple Life, Wife Swap (he he)

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Creativity (or my boyfriend...or my kitties)

*Been overseas and where:* Only through imagination. I am dying to go to the UK though- especially Liverpool. I'd also love to see Japan.

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Feel like I have made a difference.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* I've never stolen anything.

*Celebrity you love:* Criss Angel (and the aforementioned musicians... actually I love Criss Angel's music too..)

*Celebrity you can't stand: *I'm going to buck the trend and NOT say Paris Hilton... for me, it's Delta Goodrem *shudders*

I need a while to think about my answers for the makeup questionnaire.


----------



## stella89 (Apr 17, 2009)

*i really should post more here!*

*First Name:* Gabbi - but there are a lot of variations on that (gabatron, gabz, gebabbi and so forth)*
Age:* 19
*Occupation:* Student/freelance muso/make-up artist/waitress

*Dream Job:* I'm pretty ambitious! I'd love to be able to combine my love for music as well as my passion for make-up artistry. The dream is to do makeup by day and play gigs at night (in NYC of course!)
*Shy or Outgoing:* Shy at first, but once I get to know people I'm pretty crazy!
*Other Obsession/s:* Music!! I'm studying jazz vocals at uni, but I also love rock, punk and pop. I'm also very into reading, fashion and film
*Favorite Food:* Pasta, chocolate, potatoes (chips, mash, anything!)
*Car I drive:* Rav4
*Car I WANT to drive:* Not sure.... something cute!
*Favorite singer/band/Dj's:* My all time favourite bands are Green Day and Incubus. I also love Michelle Nicolle, Ella Fitzgerald, Miles Davis and Billie Holiday. I quite like Lady Gaga as well, even if she is a bit crazy!
*Favorite Film/s:* Jane Eyre, Pride and Prejudice, Casablanca, The Dark Knight, Watchmen, Knocked Up, Superbad, The Lion King
*Favorite TV Shows: Sex and the city, the oc, dexter, kyle xy, gossip girl*
*The one thing I couldn't live without:* my piano (and oxygen)
*Been overseas and where:* Holland, Germany, Austria, France, Belgium, Guinea, Egypt
*One thing I want to do before I die:* Win a Grammy! No, just be respected within the industry. And go to the Oscars with my brother (he's an actor)
*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* I don't think I've shoplifted before, but I did steal chocolate from my mum's stash when I was little - she had to hide it from me but i always found it!
*Celebrity you love:* Johnny Depp!! I also think Kate Winslet is pretty cool
*Celebrity you can't stand:* Lindsay Lohan and that whole crew who are famous for nothing


*Favorite MAC skincare product:* I'm not a big fan of MAC skincare, but if I had to choose, I'd pick the pro eyemakeup remover.
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Cetaphil - boring but awesome!
*Favorite SPF product:* Kit cosmetics sunscreen
*Favorite Foundation :* MUFE face and body
*Favorite finishing powder :* MUFE hd powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* neutral pink
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* don't really have a go-to one
*Favorite blue shadow:* same as above
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* parrot, aquadisiac
*Favorite neutral shadow:* too many to choose from! satin taupe is lovely
*Favorite highlight shadow:* shroom
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* deep blue green is to die for!
*Favorite blush:* Nars orgasm and pinch o peach
*Favorite Brow product:* brow set
*Favorite Mascara:* Prescriptives False Lash mascara
*Favorite Lipstick:* Ruby Woo, Hollywood nights
*Favorite Lipgloss:* cult of cherry
*Favorite non MAC brand:* MUFE, Stila, Nars
*Favorite MAC collection:* Cult of Cherry!
*Favorite brush:* 187, 134, 210


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 17, 2009)

*First Name:* *Lily**
Age:* 18
*Occupation:* I work at the Clinique Counter at David Jones, and I freelance for a hairdresser when she needs prom or wedding makeup done

*Dream Job:* I fully intend to own either MAC, Makeup Store or Bobbi brown, or my own company, as well as later a line of hotels.
*Shy or Outgoing:* Confident!
*Other Obsession/s:* Music, reading, Vogue and Bazaar mag, my hair.
*Favorite Food:* This chicken pasta from a shop nearby. Flipping amazing
*Car I drive:* I don't drive
*Car I WANT to drive:* Porsche, and also a suzuki hayabusa motorbike or a harley
*Favorite singer/band/Dj's:* Cat Stevens, The distillers.
*Favorite Film/s:* Uuhhhh dunno
*Favorite TV Shows: Simpsons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*The one thing I couldn't live without:* my bed
*Been overseas and where:* nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*One thing I want to do before I die:* Visit my parents home towns
*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* I stole a stamp when i was really little.
*Celebrity you love:* Steven Strait and Kate Beckinsale
*Celebrity you can't stand:* Jessica Alba.


*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Never used
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Clinique makeup remover (only one that im not allergic to)
*Favorite SPF product:* Cancer Council anything
*Favorite Foundation :* Make Up Store liquid foundation
*Favorite finishing powder :* Rimmel stay matte
*Favorite pink shadow:* bright fuschia pigment
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* accent red pigment
*Favorite blue shadow:* Napoleon scream blue loose shadow
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* golden olive pigment
*Favorite neutral shadow:* dunno
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Fyrinnae finnegans wake.
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* golden olive 
*Favorite blush:* Glissae MSF (nooo im hitting pan!!!)
*Favorite Brow product:* my cheap ass manicare tweezers
*Favorite Mascara:* Modelco LAshxtend
*Favorite Lipstick:* Savvy ($5 hehe) 'Peach'
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Bourjois 3d effect in any colour
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Make Up Store
*Favorite MAC collection:* Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want it but i got in on the act too late
*Favorite brush:* I don't own any mac brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shame on me!


----------



## melmaha (Apr 18, 2009)

Great thread! I'm also a bit of a lurker, but I love quizzes so I couldn't resist posting!

*First Name:* Melissa

*Age:* 23

*Occupation:* Economist working for the State Government

*Dream Job:* Definitely a beauty writer! But realistically, I'd like to be an industry/company analyst.

*Shy or Outgoing:* Shy on Specktra too, but outgoing in person.

*Other Obsession/s: *Footy (I'm a Richmond tragic!) and fashion/shopping.

*Favorite Food:* Hot chips

*Car I drive:* Don't drive any more, I get the tram everywhere.

*Car I WANT to drive: *A blue mini (racing stripes mandatory!)

*Favorite singer/band:* Britney Spears at the moment. 

*Favorite Film/s:* Pretty Woman, Wayne's World

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Weekends!

*Been overseas and where:* Japan (twice - once was on school exchange) and a schoolies cruise to Vanuatu, but I don't think it really counts!

*One thing I want to do before I die:* See Richmond win a premiership (looks doubtful!)...there's many things, probably see more of the world.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* I don't steal.

*Celebrity you love:* Victoria Beckham, Heidi Klum

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Angelina Jolie (she always looks so sour!), and I'd have to agree with the other poster about Delta Goodrem.

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Unbelievably, I've never actually tried anything from the skincare line!
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Clinique Repairwear Intensive Night Cream
*Favorite SPF product:* Clinique City Block
*Favorite Foundation :* Am struggling to find something I'm happy with, but I absolutely loved Becca Luminous Skin Colour when my skin was good, just wish it had better coverage!
*Favorite finishing powder :* The new Prep and Prime Transparent Powder - fantastic!
*Favorite pink shadow:* None, they all make me look like I'm sick!
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Chanel Stage Lights Quad
*Favorite blue shadow:* None, I don't wear blue.
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* None, as above.
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Bobbi Brown Shimmering Nudes Palette
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Shroom
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* None, I don't like the fallout *waits to be flamed!*
*Favorite blush:* MAC Pleasantry
*Favorite Brow product:* Shu Uemura Hard Formula Brow Pencil in Seal Brown, and Maybelline Clear Brow Gel
*Favorite Mascara:* Covergirl Lash Blast or Clinique High Impact, as well as MAC Plushlash
*Favorite Lipstick:* 3N - begging MAC to repromote this!!
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Fashion Scoop
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Stila, Bobbi Brown
*Favorite MAC collection:* Hmmm, tough one! CremeTeam at the moment, but I have a soft spot for MAC Barbie because it was my first collection.
*Favorite brush:* 181SE


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 19, 2009)

2N is my all time favourite too! I really really need MAC to repromote it.

Also Economist for the Government hey? What do you forsee?


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

*I know, I'm bumping an old thread but this is a great opportunity for me to introduce myself =) I've been a hardcore lurker for about 3 years so it's probably time I interact some more. *

*First Name:* Stephanie (ya'll can call me Steph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Age:* 21

*Occupation:* Full time uni student (BA of communications, Public Relations), graduating end of this year/ Work at the bank & an accessory store 

*Dream Job:* Housewife. Lol, a beauty editor for a magazine or beauty PR


*Shy or Outgoing:* Pretty shy really (hence my reluctance to post in the past)

*Other Obsession/s: *Shoes!!!, handbags, australian cinema, general cinema


*Favorite Food:* Chocolate anything

*Car I drive:* BMW

*Car I WANT to drive: *Paris Hilton's Pink Bentley (she doesn't deserve it, she got it for free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Favorite singer/band:*  I'll just say the Ministry of sound session CD's cos I have many favs

*Favorite Film/s:* Alice in wonderland, Baz's version of Romeo & Juliet, Ever after, American History X

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Family

*Been overseas and where:* Never, dying to go after I graduate

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Have my own family

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* A lipsmacker set when I was 4. Poor mum. 

*Celebrity you love:* The Girls Next door playmates, Katie Price ( don't shoot me), all the trashy UK Z list celebs, Christina Aguleria (bad spelling sorry)

*Celebrity you can't stand:* AJ Rochester

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Doesn't probably count but Studio Fix Spray
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Aldi's 3 day and night creams from the Lacura range, swear by them!!
*Favorite SPF product:* Clinique City Block as well
*Favorite Foundation :* MAC full coverage, studio fix fluid
*Favorite finishing powder :* Hyper Real pressed in medium
*Favorite pink shadow:* Don't have one
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Stars and rockets
*Favorite blue shadow:* Don't have one
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Don't have one
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Christian Dior 5-colour designer Quint, 708 Amber design
*Favorite highlight shadow:* I use NARS albatross or soft & gentle msf
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Melon
*Favorite blush:* MAC Pink Swoon, Nars Angelika (lovvvve)
*Favorite Brow product:* Rimmel eyebrow pencil in hazel 
*Favorite Mascara:* Benefit BADGAL, Max factor false lash effect
*Favorite Lipstick:* Myth
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Love nectar
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Nars
*Favorite MAC collection:* Barbie loves MAC, Sugarsweet
*Favorite brush:* Don't use MAC brushes


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome pinkfluffydice, I am fairly new too, so I thought I would introduce myself as well...

*First Name:* Katie

*Age:* 22

*Occupation:* Uni student studying nutrtion

*Dream Job: *No idea 

*Shy or Outgoing:* Um prob more on the shy side.

*Other Obsession/s: *Food and fashion

*Favorite Food:* Thai 

*Car I drive:* A toyota corolla 

*Car I WANT to drive: *A brand new toyota corolla

*Favorite singer/band:* Anything really

*Favorite Film/s:* Grease, the notebook, rocky horror picture show, mean girls, fracture, she's the man. 

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* family and friends

*Been overseas and where:* Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*One thing I want to do before I die:* Have my own family

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Never. 

*Celebrity you love:* Nobody really

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Where do I begin...

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Only tried Studio +rose
*Favorite SPF product:* Clinique Moisture Sheer TM
*Favorite Foundation :* Clinique Superbalanced
*Favorite finishing powder :* Bourjois compact powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* Don't wear pink eyeshadow
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Yet to find
*Favorite blue shadow:* Yet to find
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* Yet to find
*Favorite neutral shadow:* MAC satin taupe
*Favorite highlight shadow:*  Bourjois highlight powder (looks like a block of choccie and smells yum)
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Violet
*Favorite blush:* 
*Favorite Brow product:* MAC in fling 
*Favorite Mascara:* Maybelline full n soft
*Favorite Lipstick:* Myth
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Love nectar
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Clinique
*Favorite MAC collection:* Hello Kitty
*Favorite brush:* MAC 187 and ecotools powder and blush brush


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome ladies!!! Please post with us in the other aussie forms, we love hearing from new folks and none of us bite (unless you tried to pinch our makeups) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS Rocky Horror & Grease so friggin awesome!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 19, 2009)

^^ Oooh another nutrition student! 
I've been around a little while so I may as well answer this too !

*First Name:* Sal

*Age:*  ugh.. not answering this one! wrong side of 25 although most ppl think I'm 22-23.

*Occupation:*   when I’m not studying I work for a major telco, right now I’m a full time student (food science), professional dog walker, admin assistant and hopefully a shoe salesgirl (If I get the job I’m interviewing for on Tuesday! Fingers crossed  





*Dream Job: *Dietician (thus the science course)

*Shy or Outgoing:* Geez.. a bit of both but most people would think I’m outgoing.

*Other Obsession/s: * Pets.. I’m crazy about dogs (thus why I walk them for a living) fitness, healthy eating, makeup!

*Favorite Food:*  Peanut butter on toast. Mushrooms.

*Car I drive:* A toyota starlet

*Car I WANT to drive: * um.. I don’t really care about cars!

*Favorite singer/band:* Crowded house.. since I was like 6!

*Favorite Film/s:*  ooh can’t think of one right now.

*The one thing I couldn't live without:*  my fur-kids (dog and cat) and mascara.

*Been overseas and where:* only to Fiji (twice)

*One thing I want to do before I die:*  ah.. nude spaghetti wrestling. I’m deadly serious about this!

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):*  black eye pencil when I was 12. My best friend got caught and I have NEVER stolen again!

*Celebrity you love:*  Drew Barrymore

*Celebrity you can't stand:*  Mischa Barton

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* haven’t tried any! I’m a dermalogica-aholic anyhow
*Favorite SPF product:*  allergic to most sunscreens.. except for invisible zinc or clinique’s city block
*Favorite Foundation :* mac mineralize satinfinish or studio fix fluid or EM’s foundations.
*Favorite finishing powder :*  MSFN
*Favorite pink shadow:*  don't have much pink although I use a rose one in a mac palette every now and then..
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:  *ooh love the purples.. um.. bobbi brown’s black plum is beautiful, great liner. 
*Favorite blue shadow:* never tried any! Thinking about getting deep truth though.
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* sumptuous olive, club or saturnal
*Favorite neutral shadow:* satin taupe or magnetic fields.. or EM’s room addition
*Favorite highlight shadow:* shroom or EM’s on the phone
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* I’ve only got one! Mauvement.. lurve it.
*Favorite blush:*  nyx’s angel or BB rose
*Favorite Brow product:* haven’t found any I like yet! Trialling a l’oreal brow pencil, it’ll do for now. 
*Favorite Mascara:* CG lash blast and lash exact.
*Favorite Lipstick:*  oh too many. Um.. nyx black label heiress or mac high tea
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Big kiss l/g or touchpoint l/g or lipsmackers.. I collect them
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Nyx
*Favorite MAC collection:*  um.. don’t really have one!
*Favorite brush:*  mac 134, 187 and 239.


I'm adding another one here:
*Favorite Lip Pencil*: Savvy cinnamon lip pencil ($2.99 at priceline) OMG perfect nude pencil.. if you can't find any it's cos I've bought them all as backups!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_*One thing I want to do before I die:* ah.. nude spaghetti wrestling. I’m deadly serious about this!!_

 
Um.. um.. um.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









So many things crossed my head, but I better not say anything


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I got those same images Nat, hmmm best not to say anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hehehehehehe......


----------



## simplyenchantin (Jul 19, 2009)

Front seats plz!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I think I got those same images Nat, hmmm best not to say anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehehehehehe......_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 
_Front seats plz!_

 




I hope there'd be some sauce action too.  Like Meatballs


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Or we could add mud like Stripes?? Just keep the fat guy out of the pit.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_* One thing I want to do before I die:*  ah.. nude spaghetti wrestling. I’m deadly serious about this!_

 

Nice to see you're all paying attention!! Just threw that one in to check


----------



## Jade M (Jul 20, 2009)

First Name: Jade

Age: 30

Occupation: Makeup Artist - I work for a little brand you may or may not have heard of ... it started in Canada and rhymes with 'back' LOL

Dream Job: I love my job already - however I do also love working on film and TV projects.

Shy or Outgoing: Depends on the situation. Probably reserved is the better description than shy.

Other Obsession/s: Movies - working on and watching. Shopping - I am a product junkie.

Favorite Food: Chocolate

Car I drive: Green VW New Beetle

Car I WANT to drive: Mini Cooper S

Favorite singer/band/Dj's: Foo Fighters

Favorite Film/s: ‘Roman Holiday’

Favorite Tv Shows: Lots... ‘True Blood’ at the moment

The one thing I couldn't live without: My insulin pump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been overseas and where: NZ/USA lived and worked in New York for a year and a half

One thing I want to do before I die: More travel - especially Europe

Celebrity you love: Robert Downey Jr

Celebrity you can't stand: Paris Hilton

Favourite MAC skincare product: Fast Response Eye Cream
Favourite non MAC skincare product: Revive Moisturising Renewal Cream
Favourite SPF product: Clinique Cityblock
Favourite Foundation: MAC Face and Body or Armani Luminous Silk
Favourite finishing powder: MAC Prep+Prime Finishing Powder or MSFN
Favourite pink shadow: ‘Expensive Pink’
Favourite purple/plum shadow:’Parfait Amour’
Favourite blue shadow: ‘Deep Truth’
Favourite green/teal shadow: ‘Steamy’
Favourite neutral shadow: ‘Shroom’ and ‘Satin Taupe’
Favourite highlight shadow: ‘Phloof!’
Favourite pigment: ‘Milk’
Favourite blush: ‘Springsheen’ or ‘Lillicent’
Favourite Brow product: so sad they disc Brow Powder, so i guess ‘Strut’ Eye Brows
Favourite Mascara: ‘Plushblack’ Plushlash
Favourite Lipstick: ‘Viva Glam V’ 
Favourite Lipgloss: ‘Smile’ Dazzleglass
Favourite non MAC brand: NARS
Favourite MAC collection: Barbie 
Favourite brush: 219


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Or we could add mud like Stripes?? Just keep the fat guy out of the pit._

 
Hmmm Mud and spaghetti?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 
_Nice to see you're all paying attention!! Just threw that one in to check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah sure Sal!  It is too late to get that mental image outta my head now!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 
_Occupation: Makeup Artist - I work for a little brand you may or may not have heard of ... it started in Canada and rhymes with 'back' LOL_

 
 Holy cow. You work for MAC?


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 20, 2009)

I do a lot of lurking around here, but don't post all that often. Thought I'd just introduce myself anyway!
*
First Name:* Lauren

*Occupation:* Law student/photographer and about to take up floristry

*Dream Job:* Fashion photographer, but on a more down to earth note probably working in the education system somewhere or youth advocacy

*Shy or Outgoing:* Pretty out-going, but I'm kinda shy on the inside

*Other Obsession/s:* Mainly photography, but I spend a lot of time cooking and searching for things that I love!

*Favorite Food:* Indian or cheesecakes/desserts in general. Or maybe just cheese...

*Favorite singer/band:* Couldn't pick one! I really like Metric, Royskopp, Cold War Kids, Keane,  Explosions in the Sky, Sparkadia, Pinback, The Black Keys, Garbage and The Cardigans

*Favorite Film/s:* American Beauty, Mad Men (TV counts, right?), No Country For Old Men, Barbarella, Brokeback Mountain, Dirty Dancing (Come onnnn guys!), Hard Candy, Into The Wild, Milk andThe Covenant (Just for the eyecandy, nothing else) to name a few...

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Cream cheese (not on it's own haha it just happens to be the best ingredient ever), but in honesty probably my mum - we're a troublesome duo! 

*Been overseas and where:* USA/Canada/Japan would love to travel some more

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Perform a burlesque show in a custom-made and gorgeous costume, including a corset

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Haha a fake flower from Cheap as Chips...it was a little cherry blossom and I felt so guilty about it

*Celebrity you love:* Christina Hendricks in Mad Men - Oh god, her hair and make-up are divine!!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_*Favorite Food:* Indian or cheesecakes/desserts in general. Or maybe just cheese..._

 
 Cheesecakes!! I am obsessed with desserts..yummmm


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Cheesecakes!! I am obsessed with desserts..yummmm_

 
*whispers*

cupcakes


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Cheesecakes!! I am obsessed with desserts..yummmm_

 
Oh my god, yesterday I made Nutella cheesecake (one of my staples) and it's sooo darn good. Granted, it's not exactly a traditional cheesecake, nor healthy, but really delicious!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_Oh my god, yesterday I made Nutella cheesecake (one of my staples) and it's sooo darn good. Granted, it's not exactly a traditional cheesecake, nor healthy, but really delicious!_

 





  *gulp*


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_





  *gulp*_

 
The recipe is super simple. If you want to try a slice of heart-attack for yourself I'd be more than happy to facilitate that!


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ lol Lauren, I am really tempted.  I just don't make any desserts at home though, because I know I can't stop at just one slice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have no self control.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

Rum balls!! They get me every time, I can't make them anymore cos I can't stop at one


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Man...talking about all these desserts, my cravings back again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I could do with a nice slice of baked cheesecake RIGHT NOW


----------



## Jade M (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_ 
 Holy cow. You work for MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Perhaps


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_Perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






Sweet now we can have the inside track and what's coming out and when and any other delicious insider goodies you can share


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





Sweet now we can have the inside track and what's coming out and when and any other delicious isider goodies you can share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol.  Now I want to go and try Fast Response cream!  I was lurking at MUA forum and everyone there was raving about the cream!  I didn't know caffeine actually work for both undereyes as well as zinging up your brain.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 21, 2009)

What's it meant to do? I have terrible bags first thing in the morning and I hate putting cold packs on, they give me brain freeze and I haven't found a single cream that clearly reduces the puffiness.


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 22, 2009)

lol @ brain freeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 According to MAC site: it de-puffs, erases the look of dark-circles, firms, soothes and softens the skin around the eye. Special optics act like magic to fade away lines.  Sounds too good to be true, but really, all of MUAs have this inside their kit, so it must be great


----------



## Jade M (Jul 22, 2009)

Fast Response also reactivates Fluidline if you make a mistake


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_What's it meant to do? I have terrible bags first thing in the morning and I hate putting cold packs on, they give me brain freeze and I haven't found a single cream that clearly reduces the puffiness._

 

Have you tried the old teaspoons in the freezer trick?

It works!


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ I'm scared it will give me brain freeze like the cold packs did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long are you meant to hold them on for?


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_^^ I'm scared it will give me brain freeze like the cold packs did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long are you meant to hold them on for?_

 





 lol @ mental image with Robyn holding a frozen spoon under her eye!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL no brain freeze! Just stick them in for a couple of mins so they don't get too cold then hold them over your eyes until you feel some relief. I tend to just lightly press them over each eye for a minute or so and the puffiness goes down.


----------



## rockin26 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok I'll give it a try, I did try this a while ago but did 2 at once and got frustrated cos I couldn't see anything! Now I'll try one at a time, that would make more sense, duh!!!

I really can be a blonde sometimes


----------



## counterobsess (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I'm rather new to the forums, just trying to learn where everything is and get into the swing of Specktra.

*First Name:* Hannah

*Age:* 26

*Occupation:* ATM I'm a govt employee.... zzzzzzzz.....

*Dream Job:* Successful MUA - start my Cert IV in a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shy or Outgoing:* Shy when you first meet me, then outgoing once I know you're friendly

*Other Obsession/s:* Shoes - esp on eBay, and magazines.  I had to cut back when I was buying over 10 every month but couldn't afford my phone bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Favorite Food:* Savoury - chicken teriyaki noodles, sweet - choc brownies with choc chips, dipped in hot choc fudge.  Or berry sauce.  Mmm... brownies...

*Car I drive:* Oh dear, this is embarassing... an 89 Toyota camry.  Total granda's car  *hides in shame*

*Car I WANT to drive:* BMW Mini

*Favorite Film/s:* Tough call - anything from Audrey Hepburn's entire collection to old-school musicals to Transformers and Wayne's World.  I'll watch anything!

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My independence

*Been overseas and where:* Lived in Queenstown, NZ for four months, and that's about it.  But I'm dying to get to Egypt and Europe.

*One thing I want to do before I die:* I've got one of those '50 things to do before I die' list - some items include cage diving with sharks, attending the Oscars and taking a holiday where I haven't planned anything and just go where my heart takes me 

*Celebrity you love:* Dita Von Teese - gorgeous!  I love old-school glamour

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Speidi, Paris Hilton, anyone who gains their fame from looking and/or acting trashy.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi I am fairly new to Spektra but I find myself checking the boards regularly and I am learning and re-learning so much after so much time buried in all things baby.

Thank you all for being so welcoming also. It is not the case on all forums I have noticed.

Anyway here are my answers

*First Name:* Tanya

*Occupation:* Part-time Admin/cust service

*Dream Job:* Beauty Editor Marie Claire

*Shy or Outgoing:* Fairly quiet until I get to know people well

*Other Obsession/s:* Presently my kids (sad, I know but who has time for anything else?)and fashion magazines. I buy or subscribe to sooooo many and often, I am embarrassed to say I don't even read them. I plan to, but something happens and I don't but as soon as I see that glossy cover next month I conveniently forget that the last 2 months issues are sitting at home unread (or still in their plastic wrapper) 

*Favorite Food:* Cheese and Fresh Crusty Bread

*Favorite singer/band:* Pink atm ( I am very fickle)

*Favorite Film/s:* Dirty Dancing, Grease, Pretty Woman - all old movies I can't think of any new ones that stand out. I like a good action movie too but they do tend to all blur together in my memory.

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Coke Zero

*Been overseas and where:* Only in my mind and as often as I get the chance. lol

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Walk into a room full of people without wondering what they are all thinking about me.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Baby socks - complete accident had them on the top of the pram and got distracted and walked straight out of the store with them. I didn't even notice until we stopped for coffe about half an hour later.

*Celebrity you love:* Pink, I love her attitude towards life.


----------



## frusciante (Aug 4, 2009)

hello! Fairly new here as well.


*First Name:* Helen

*Age:* 19

*Occupation:* Public Service (Accounts)

*Dream Job:* An office job, but a fun one that lets me travel, meet with all types of people, and get out of the office and attend events regularly.

*Shy or Outgoing:* Mostly shy.

*Other Obsession/s:* Forums. Blogging. OWLS. my gosh I love owls.

*Favorite Food:* Chocolate.

*Car I drive:* '06 Barina

*Car I WANT to drive:* Something shiny, black, and european.

*Favorite singer/band:* Lots.

*Favorite Film/s:* Umm anything really! 

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My family

*Been overseas and where:* USA a couple of years ago, absolutely loved it!

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Travel more. and Get married. and have babies.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Ummm.. I don't actually know. Probably some clothes/underwear from the place I used to work at. Naughty.

*Celebrity you love:* Anne Hathaway and other non-trashy celebs.

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Kyle and Jackie O. As if you could even call them celebrities though.


----------



## piink_liily (Aug 6, 2009)

*First Name:* Rachel

*Age:* 21

*Occupation:* Accounting Assistant *yawn*

*Dream Job:* To have my own m/u line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Shy or Outgoing:* Kind of shy

*Other Obsession/s:* Animals, Handbags, Family Guy, Food

*Favorite Food:* Indian

*Car I drive:* I don't drive at the moment

*Car I WANT to drive:* Mazda RX3

*Favorite singer/band:* Lady Gaga

*Favorite Film/s:* Pulp Fiction & The Notebook

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* Family

*Been overseas and where:* Born in NZ, moved to Australia a year ago.

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Skydiving

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Nope

*Celebrity you love:* Lady Gaga (again)

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Tom Cruise


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Ok I'll give it a try, I did try this a while ago but did 2 at once and got frustrated cos I couldn't see anything! Now I'll try one at a time, that would make more sense, duh!!!

I really can be a blonde sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ha ha I just read this..


----------



## blackbird (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I'm new as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First Name:Emma

*Age:* 23

*Occupation:* Insurance claims.. Worst Job EVER! I applied for uni yesterday so hopefully I will be out of this hell hole death trap soon 

*Dream Job:* A paediatrics nurse and MUA part time teeheh

*Shy or Outgoing:* I’m shy around people I don’t know but loud and annoying around people I do 

*Other Obsession/s:* HAIR, I’m obsessed with hair. And nails. Movies and True Blood at the moment

*Favorite Food:* muffins/cupcakes lol 

*Car I drive:* Hyundai Getz

*Car I WANT to drive:* HUMMER!! 

*Favorite singer/band:* Black Eyed Peas

*Favorite Film/s:* Grease, Mean Girls, Edward Scissorhands, The Corpse Bride, Jawbreaker.. I could go on forever 

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My family

*Been overseas and where:* I spent a year in Canada. I’ve been to the US and New Zealand          

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Have a beautiful family of my own and make them smile everyday

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* my friend and I stole a pregnancy test when we were like 12, not because either of thought we were pregnant but to put as the final gift in a pass the parcel 

*Celebrity you love:* Johnny Depp 

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Koshie


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 29, 2009)

Yay for making the move to go back to Uni!

What are you going to study?


----------



## blackbird (Aug 31, 2009)

i know. i'm so excited lol. I applied for nursing. I just sent through all my certificates yesterday, I feel so acomplished ahah. Hopefully I'll actually get in


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 31, 2009)

Goodluck, it's an awesome degree to do


----------



## blackbird (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah I can't wait. Are you studying nursing??


----------



## swedishlina (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi there,
I just joined Spectra so this is a great way to get to know other aussies.

*First Name: *Lina

*Age:* 35

*Occupation:* I no longer work due to a medical condition. I used to work for an International Airline.

*Dream job:* I would love to be able to go back to any kind work.

*Shy or Outgoing:* I am loud, but still shy around people I don't know.

*Other obsessions:* Having a fully stocked kitchen pantry. I got that much food in there that I could feed a footie team for a month. I just have to have it full or I go nuts.

*Favorite Food:* Seafood, but I have now become extremly allergic to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Car I drive:* Never had a licence

*Favorite Band/singer:* Dido, Depeche mode and U2.

*Favorite Films:* The big blue, Lost Boys and Goundhog Day.

*1 thing I couldn't live without:* My hubbie.

*Been Overseas:* Brought up in Sweden, moved here 10 years ago. I have travelling thru Denmark, Germany, Holland, France, UK, Spain, Portugal, Norway, Austria, Switzerland, Thailand, Malaysia, Cambodia, Vietnam and Singapore. I LOVE TO TRAVEL.

*1 thing I wan't to do before I die:* To be able to ski again.

*Shoplifting:* A pair of gloves during winter, when I had lost my own.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Celebrity I love: *Angelina and Drew Barrimore

*Celebrity I HATE:* Tom Cruise and Posh.

There you go, a few details about myself


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm studying Arts/Law but spent a few months considering doing nursing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A friend of mine does it and loves it! Just seems like a fantastic degree to do, though it's tough


----------



## blackbird (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome!! I considered Law as well, do you like it? How long do you have left?  I heard nursing is tough, my sisters friend is doing it and apparently has to do an assesment every week. GAH I have been out of highschool for 6 years so it's going to take some getting used to lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh dear, yeah you might get a bit of school-shock hehe!

I actually really hate the law stuff, and I'm not planning on finishing it, but if I did I'd have 4 more years! Currently doing honours in my Arts degree and much happier with it


----------



## astarael7 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi everyone, i'm also fairly new to specktra

*First Name: pia*

*Age:* 19

*Occupation:* pharmacy student/pharmacy technician (packing webster packs for nursing homes)/bunnings check out chick lol!  but hoping to quit at bunnings by the end of the year

*Dream job:* hospital pharmacist

*Shy or Outgoing:* very shy

*Other obsessions:* music, collecting postcards (not MAC, mostly art postcards)

*Favorite Food:* tiramisu

*Car I drive:* still on my L's

*Favorite Band/singer:* can't really pick just one

*Favorite Films:* the spanish apartment, goodbye lenin, school of rock, role models, harry potter, sisterhood of the travelling pants, the edge of heaven, anything miyazaki (totoro, howl's moving castle etc.)....generally, i like comedies and foreign films and don't like violence/action/horror

*1 thing I couldn't live without:* family....very cliche of me, sorry.

*Been Overseas:* germany, belgium, netherlands, luxumbourg (probably spelled that wrong hehe), spain, thailand, laos, cambodia...transit lounge of singapore airport lol!

*1 thing I wan't to do before I die:* volunteer overseas with an aid organisation such as MSF (Doctors Without Borders)...I'd love to work in either Africa or Latin America

*Shoplifting:* nothing

*Celebrity I HATE:* anyone famous for doing nothing (i.e. paris hilton and the like)


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 23, 2009)

Heya Melb girl, welcome!


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pleasure to meet you all


*First Name:* Tanya

*Age:* 22

*Occupation:* Student/ Science Technician

*Dream Job:* Fashion Designer

*Shy or Outgoing:* Shy most of the times

*Other Obsession/s:* Makeup

*Favorite Food:* too many to choose!

*Car I drive:* Toyota camry

*Car I WANT to drive:* toyota corolla

*Favorite singer/band:* atm im listening to freelace whales

*Favorite Film/s:* my fav is probably love me if you dare

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* The company of family and friends

*Been overseas and where:* been around asia a few times

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Travel to Europe

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* Not really shoplift but i used to change the price tags of items

*Celebrity you love:* Supermodels

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Miley Cyrus


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Aussie section of the forums! We're all pretty friendly in here


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome Tanya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We need more Aussie girls posting on here so I'm excited to see a new face


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome Tanya!!

I've been told I look like Miley Cyrus.. I was mildly insulted.. lol!


----------



## kobie (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Aussie girls, pleased to meet you all *



*

*First Name:* Kobie (surprise surprise!)

*Age:* 31

*Occupation:* Banker

*Dream Job:* Food Critic or Professional Shopper

*Shy or Outgoing:* I am reasonably outgoing, I have to be to do my job!

*Other Obsession/s:* Planning & researching - weddings, hoildays, renovations. Oh and pancakes. 

*Favorite Food:* Anything mediterranean - mezze, antipasto, tapas. Tasy little parcels. Mmm.

*Car I drive:* Subaru Liberty 

*Car I WANT to drive:* not particularly fussed with cars - but maybe an Audi.

*Favorite singer/band:* Florence & the Machine, the Gossip, Sia, Sarah Blasko, Moloko. Nothing too commercial, I can't stand most top 40 stuff.

*Favorite Film/s:* Two Hands, Cruel Intentions, Borat, the Notebook, Time Traveller's Wife (also my favourite book)

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* aside from family & friends, probably my ugg boots hahaha

*Been overseas and where:* Lived in London for almost 4 years, so lots of Europe, Thailand, Fiji, New York.

*One thing I want to do before I die:* If you asked me 5 years ago, I would have said marry the man of my dreams.... Now probably go diving at the Galapagos Islands. ( cos I married the boy last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* 
I used to eat "free" iceblocks when I worked in my primary school canteen... does that count? 

*Celebrity you love:* Katie Price (sooo trashy and entertaining - like looking at a car crash. With deformed breasts.)

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Natalie Basingthwaite, she always looks great, but I find her irritating (and possibly a little unhinged)


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Welcome Tanya!!

I've been told I look like Miley Cyrus.. I was mildly insulted.. lol!_

 





She's not unattractive I don't know why you were insulted? Plus you're hot!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome Kobie!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_





She's not unattractive I don't know why you were insulted? Plus you're hot!_

 
Oh no, I think she's pretty.. just so cheesy! And if she looks like me then it's sort of cheese by association..

And I'm nowhere near hot! But thanks for saying so


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome Kobie!!

I love Katie Price too, I love 'What Katie Did Next' on Foxtel.. she tries to be inconspicuous then drives around in a huge pink truck..


----------



## kobie (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Welcome Kobie!!

I love Katie Price too, I love 'What Katie Did Next' on Foxtel.. she tries to be inconspicuous then drives around in a huge pink truck.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hi and thanks!

Katie is indeed awesome, I was a big fan of the duet album (with Peter Andre of course) she released at Christmas.  It was beautiful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Oh no, I think she's pretty.. just so cheesy! And if she looks like me then it's sort of cheese by association..

And I'm nowhere near hot! But thanks for saying so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Shut up Sal! You're friggen gorgeous!


----------



## friedargh (Jun 24, 2010)

So I think it's about time I said hello here! I must admit I frequent general mac chat much more than the Australian one .

*First Name:* Frieda
*Age:* 19

*Occupation:* Student / Tutor

*Dream Job:* Barrister or RBA Economist or Celebrated Artist 

*Shy or Outgoing:* Outgoing

*Other Obsession/s:* Boyfriend, Food, Clothes

*Favorite Food:* Sashimi and Sushi come first, Pasta and then particular home cooked chinese dishes 

*Car I drive:* My parents' bomb, although seldom.

*Car I WANT to drive:* Honda Accord Euro

*Been overseas and where:* China (Mainland, Macau, Hong Kong) and Japan. I really want to go to the US and the UK too! I feel a bit guilty though because I mainly want to go to the US just to shop and eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Marry the person who makes me happiest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Miley off the top of my head, but there are definitely more hehe.


----------



## rockin26 (Jun 24, 2010)

Welcome Frieda! You're the opposite of me I'm always in the Aussie forums, the US ones mostly goes over my head because we don't have half the stuff they talk about. Oh and I've been to the US and get what you mean about shopping & eating. The food over there is so bad but in a totally awsome way!


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and this looks like fun so here goes...

*First Name:* Imogen

*Age:* 29

*Occupation:* Actress

*Dream Job:* Hmmmmm, I'd love to be a (successful!) novelist

*Shy or Outgoing:* Mostly outgoing.

*Other Obsession/s:* Unfortunately diamonds.  Seriously.  I was going to give up acting to study gemology just so I could play with them all day!  Ridiculous.  But the good news is that it makes my make up obsession look affordable! 

*Favorite Food:* Chocolate.

*Car I WANT to drive:* Something small and nippy.  I'm not used to driving big cars but having two kids now means I have to.

*Favorite singer/band:* I can't think of a single favourite.

*Favorite Film/s:* Donnie Darko 

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* My kids

*Been overseas and where:* Lots of places.  My work (and family) have moved me around a lot.

*One thing I want to do before I die:* write a novel

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):*  Oh man, this one is embarrassing, control knickers, the ones that suck your tummy in!  I had just had a baby and I had to be my friends bridesmaid.  I needed to buy serious underwear to hold in the baby belly but I just couldn't bring myself to actually pay for it!  Terrible and I still can't believe I did it.  I never even wore them anyway because they were so uncomfortable!

*Celebrity you love:* Scarlett Johansson

*Celebrity you can't stand:* Tom Cruise, he turns my stomach (although when I was 10 I was seriously in love with him.  I can probably still quote the whole of Top Gun!)


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ Welcome Imogen!

I hate Tom Cruise as well! He is just so freakin creepy!

Do you do TV acting or stage?

xo


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 6, 2010)

^^Carina! I've just followed your blogggy! I'm the first!whees~ So many swatches make me wanna get the polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just started youtube so i know how excited you must be!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 6, 2010)

Awww thanks babe! I'll check out your youtube account and become a subscriber now


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Welcome Imogen!

I hate Tom Cruise as well! He is just so freakin creepy!

Do you do TV acting or stage?

xo_

 
Thanks for the welcome! I do mainly stage work and a little filming here and there (although I pretty much hate it, it's just not my thing). I've never done TV.
I just checked out your blog - very cool!
xx


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Awww thanks babe! I'll check out your youtube account and become a subscriber now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
aww thanks sweetie! I miss chatting with you guys!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2010)

I missed the updated one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Occupation:* Entertainment Industry

*Dream Job:* a programmer

*Shy or Outgoing:* very shy.

*Other Obsession/s:* playing PC games.

*Favorite Food:* Pizza, Cupcakes, Bannana Cake.

*Car I WANT to drive:* Lamborgihini gallardo or Dodge Viper.

*Favorite singer/band:* Marilyn Manson/My Dying Bride.

*Favorite Film/s:* The Matrix.

*The one thing I couldn't live without:* my loving fiancee.

*Been overseas and where:* Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to one day if I stop buying so much makeup!

*One thing I want to do before I die:* Have Children.

*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* 
Never shoplifted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Celebrity you love:* Lady Gaga - I don't like her music, but I like her style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Celebrity you can't stand:* where do i begin?


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_*One thing I want to do before I die:* Walk into a room full of people without wondering what they are all thinking about me.
._

 
Me too


----------



## redambition (Sep 15, 2010)

...I don't think I've ever filled this in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First Name:* Issy
*Age:* In my twenties, but edging closer to thirty these days.
*Occupation:* Trainer and systems tester/breaker in the world of IT, with the odd bit of programming thrown in.
*Dream Job:* Hmmm... that's a tricky one! Either programmer or something totally left field for me - like an artist.
*Shy or Outgoing:* I'm fairly outgoing, but can be shy around people I don't know well.
*Other Obsession/s:* Shoes, clothes, knitting.
*Favorite Food:* Chocolate. That counts as a food, yeah?
*Car I drive*: An itty bitty hatchback that is a the trial of my life - 3.5 years old and constant problems!
*Car I WANT to drive:* Mercedes SLS AMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Favorite singer/band:* At the moment it's Florence and the Machine. This may change by the time I finish the quiz, it changes really fast and often.
*Favorite Film/s:* Zoolander, Amelie, the Devil Wears Prada, Serenity, and many more.
*The one thing I couldn't live without:* The people I love.
*Been overseas and where:* Europe when I was a kiddie.
*One thing I want to do before I die:* Climb the stairs of the Eiffel Tower
*What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):* A pair of scissors, by accident, when I was four. I forgot to put them on the counter to be scanned with the rest of the shopping because I was SO EXCITED to be getting a pair of scissors I didn't want to let them go.
*Celebrity you love:* Audrey Tautou
*Celebrity you can't stand:* Paris Hilton, LiLo, Taylor Momsen.
*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Studio Moisture Fix SPF15
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Dermalogica UltraCalming Cleanser
*Favorite SPF product:* For face, see my MAC favourite. For the body, Hamilton Ultra Sensitive SPF30
*Favorite Foundation:* Studio Sculpt.
*Favorite finishing powder:* MAC Select Sheer loose... but my shade is discontinued! 
*Favorite pink shadow:* ChiChi Barbarella
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* I have two! MAC Parfait Amour and MAC Satellite Dreams
*Favorite blue shadow:* Bloom Azure
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* MAC Sassy Grass
*Favorite neutral shadow:* MAC Naked Lunch
*Favorite highlight shadow:* MAC Shroom
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* MAC Entremauve
*Favorite blush:* Natio Peach Glow
*Favorite Brow product:* Smashbox Brow Tech
*Favorite Mascara:* Benefit BadGal Lash
*Favorite Lipstick:* Chanel Rouge Coco in Gabrielle
*Favorite Lipgloss:* MAC Prrr (at the moment, anyway)
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Too Faced
*Favorite MAC collection:* Fafi
*Favorite brush:* I have too many...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont think I did this either when I joined, so might as well do it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*First Name:* Carina
*
Age:* Nearly 26
*
Occupation:* Soon to be lawyer
*
Dream Job:* Being a mum! And having my own makeup and nail polish line
*
Shy or Outgoing:* Outgoing! Obnoxious loud mouth really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Other Obsession/s:* Nail polish!
*
Favorite Food:* Totally gross, but Chicken Nuggets from McDonalds... 
*
Car I drive*: Corolla
*
Car I WANT to drive:* One of those massive Range Rovers...
*
Favorite singer/band:* Lady Gaga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Favorite Film/s:* A recent one, Inception
*
The one thing I couldn't live without:* My fiancee and my family... 
*
Been overseas and where:* Europe, South America, USA, China, Bali, Hong Kong
*
One thing I want to do before I die:* Visit Morocco, Turkey, Jerusalem and Dubai
*
What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):*  stamps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I used to work at a real estate office... I was 15.. I didnt realise that they were legal tender! haha!
*
Celebrity you love:* Robin Williams
*
Celebrity you can't stand:* Too many to name!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL.. I ate chicken mcnuggets last night, I normally hate maccas but they're pretty awesome!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Sep 18, 2010)

^ I love them too haha. With sweet and sour sauce <3


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 19, 2010)

ONLY with sweet and sour sauce! I've never had any of the others cos the S&S is so good! LOL..


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 19, 2010)

^I re-read my answers from last time and have changed my mind about some things since then. Also - I'm bored.

*Favorite MAC skincare product:* Cleanse off Oil
*Favorite non MAC skincare product:* Mario Bedescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel
*Favorite SPF product:* Prep + Prime Face Protect Spf 50
*Favorite Foundation :* Mac Mineralized Cream Foundation
*Favorite finishing powder :* RCMA Loose Powder
*Favorite pink shadow:* Sugarpill "Dollipop"
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Sugarpill "Poison Plum"
*Favorite blue shadow:* Blue Storm
*Favorite green/teal shadow:* TKB Trading "True Green"
*Favorite neutral shadow:* Tete a Tint
*Favorite highlight shadow:* Brule, Nanogold (I mix the two)
*Favorite pigment (yes, one pigment!):* Entremauve
*Favorite blush:* Mac Superdupernatural
*Favorite Brow product:* Mac Dipdown Fluidline
*Favorite Mascara:* Chanel Inimitable Intense 
*Favorite Lipstick:* Chanel Dragon Rouge Allure Lacque
*Favorite Lipgloss:* Mac Sugar Trance
*Favorite non MAC brand:* Sugarpill
*Favorite MAC collection:* Cult of Cherry
*Favorite brush:* #217


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 19, 2010)

Haven't done this bit yet:


*First Name:* Bibi 
*
Age:* Friggin old!
*
Occupation:* Manager
*
Dream Job:* Fashion designer/stylist/artist/space pirate
*
Shy or Outgoing:* Well I think I can be shy but people see me as out going and sociable. I must be in denial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Other Obsession/s:* Anime/Manga
*
Favorite Food:* Indian and Italian. 
*
Car I drive*: I don't know how to drive
*
Car I WANT to drive:* Hmm, a black Mini Cooper with hot pink interior
*
Favorite singer/band:* Nine Inch Nails
*
Favorite Film/s:* Empire of The Sun, Blade Runner, Inception, Silent Hill, Aliens, Howl's Moving Castle, The Thing, Natural Born Killers, 28 Days Later, Sunshine... too many to name!

* The one thing I couldn't live without:* Ben >_< 

*One thing I want to do before I die:*  Be satisfied with my life
*
What's the funniest/weirdest thing you shoplifted (if you ever have):*  A roll of Lifesavers when I was 7. I hid them in my shoe and then when I got home I couldn't eat them because I felt so guilty.
*
Celebrity you love:* Milla Jovovich
*
Celebrities you can't stand:* Tom Cruise + Reality TV "Personalities" and most rappers


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
*Favorite pink shadow:* Sugarpill "Dollipop"
*Favorite purple/plum shadow:* Sugarpill "Poison Plum"
_

 
I like the cut of your jib, lady! I just ordered these two colours; I'm hoping for a full colour extravaganza and, hope of hopes, that it's a purple that's going to work for me.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 19, 2010)

^Dollipop is not only a great eye shadow, it is an absolutely stunning blush and will look gorgeous on your fair complexion for sure. Poison Plum is a low sheen red based purple and can look a bit bruisey (like "ouch I got hit with a baseball bat!") but I find it easy to work with and it looks amazing over a black base. I love to wear it like that with a really bright colour in the crease and Vellum as a highlight.

If the rest of you are interested you can now order Sugarpill from a place in Australia:

Beserk Clothing
Tragic Beautiful

They don't have the entire range yet, but stay tuned because I'm sure they will at some point.


----------

